# هل أُرسِلَ "يسوع" إلى شعب من المُعاقين ؟!



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]وجهة نظر جائتنى على الإيميل من موقع يهودى منذ فترة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أختصرتها قدر أستطاعتى مع عدم الإخلال بالرسالة ( الآقواس والتلوين من عندى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سأقوم بتقسيمها على عدة مشاركات حتى تسهل القراءة والمتابعة

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقول الرسالة :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إن الصحة هى الأصل والمرض أو العِّلة هو الأستثناء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو وجدنا مرضاً أستشرى وأصاب (كثيرين) فنحن أمام وباء أو طاعون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والذى يقرأ الأناجيل يجدها قد أستخدمت لفظة ( كثيرين ) بوفرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه (الكثرة) لا تشير الى أمراض بل تشير الى (عاهات) أستشرت لدرجة الوباء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فـ "لوقا" كتب فى أنجيله عن "يسوع " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنه وهب البصر لعميان كثيرين ( لوقا 7 : 21 ) ترجمة كتاب الحياة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و يروى لنا "متى" عن جموع كثيرة توافدت على الجليل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعهم (عرج) و(مشلولون) و(عمي) و(خرس) وغيرهم كثيرون فشفاهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](متى: 15 : 30) ترجمة كتاب الحياة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و "مرقس" أيضاً يذكر أن المدينة كلها كانت مجتمعة على الباب فشفى كثيرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم لا يتكلمون عن حالتين أو ثلاث أو حتى عشر حالات وهو الأستثناء الطبيعى من قاعدة الأصحاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو كان العدد خمسة ألاف ( وهو العدد المُحبب لدى كتبة الأناجيل ) – (متى 14 ) و ( أعمال الرسل 4)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فعندما يُحدثوننا عن ( الكثيرين ) – فكم تكون تلك الكثرة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى عاهات ولا نستطيع أن نعتبرها وباءاً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتداداً لـ "يسوع"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
العقلية التى كتبت الأناجيل لم تستطع التخلى عن نفس الفكرة لرسله الذين أرسلهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث يستمر ظهور (المُعاقين) مع "بطرس" فى كتاب أعمال الرسل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
رجل أعرج من بطن أمه - ورجل يابس اليد ( أعمال الرسل 3 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى ما يبدو أن الرجل الجالس عند باب الجميل فى الهيكل لم يسمع عن "يسوع"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يسمع عن ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكثيرين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) الذين شفاهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقد أدخره كتبة الأناجيل لأثبات مُعجزات للرُسل على طريقة ( قُمْ وأمشى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى مكان آخر ..ومع "بولس" يتكرر نفس الموقف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجل عاجر الرجلين مُقعد من بطن أمه ولم يمش قط ( أعمال الرسل :14 : 8 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فهل من قبيل المُصادفة أن العُرّج والمشلولين تتطابق ظروفهم و تتكرر أوصافهم مع  كل رسول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأينما توجه "يسوع" وتلاميذه فثمة الكثيرين من المُقعدين العجزة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]إشكالية الشياطين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
نبي الله وخليله "إبراهيم" – و"موسى" كليمه – عليهما السلام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يتقابلا طيلة حياتهما مع شيطان واحد  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو تجاوزنا عن مسألة الشيطان الذى جرب "يسوع" مدة أربعين يوماً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا نستطيع فهم إشكالية ظهور الشياطين فجأة فى حياة شعب أسرائيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حيث أرتبط الجنون ( فى الأناجيل فقط ) بأرواح نجسة وشياطين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا وجود لها بأسفار التوراة الخمسة أو كُتب الأنبياء والمكتوبات  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فكيف ومتى ظهرت هذه الشياطين وأختارت بنى إسرائيل دوناً عن الشعوب الأخرى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
" ولما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( متى 8 : 16 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتجد أيضاً المجنونان الذى أخرج منهما شياطين تكفى قطيع من الخنازير (كثيرة)  ( متى 8)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنسان أخرس مجنون ( متى 9 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأبنة المرأة الكنعانية المجنونة جداً ( متى 15)

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومريم المجدلية التى كان بها سبعة شياطين ( مرقس – لوقا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وعلينا أن نتغاضى عن فهم كيفية دخول سبعة شياطين داخل جسد أنسان واحد )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يمتد هذا الى رسل "يسوع" أيضاً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم ( مرقس 6 : 13)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فكما نرى أن الشياطين أختارت شعب أسرائيل وحده كى تمرح وتجول داخل أجسادهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى نحن أمام شعب لا يُعانى الإعاقات الجسدية ( الكثيرة ) فحسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل أمام شعب ( كثر) فيه المجانين !

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت هذه وجهة النظر اليهودية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأرغب فى سماع وجهة النظر المسيحية

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باقى الرسالة تتناول ( أبن الله ) وسأفتح بها موضوع منفصل بعد الأنتهاء هنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 يوليو 2016)

*تحية خالصة مُخلصة للاستاذ عبود

على بساطة الامور، وعلى بساطة ورودها في الاناجيل، تبدوا لنا أشكالية فهم الامراض عسيرة بعض الشيء، لكن باديء ذي بدء يجب ان نفهم الواقع اليهودي في ذلك الوقت. فاليهود كانوا يفتقرون للمنطق العلمي في تشخيص اسباب الامراض، فكان تفسيرهم الوحيد هو بأن "الخطيئة" هي المسببة للمرض او عدم طاعة الشخص لاوامر الرب أدت به الى معاناة مع المرض، وهذا ما نجده في يوحنا اصحاح 9 (من أخطأ هذا ام ابواه)، او أن المرض سببه روح شرير، او شيطان، او روح نجس....وهذا ما يفسر كثرة الامراض "على" قلة تشخيصها بدقة! 

وبالمحصلة، فالانجيل لم "يُبالغ" في ايصال المعلومة المستقاة من واقع حال ذاك المجتمع ونظرته للاسقام. 

اذا وضعت نفسك في مجتمعنا الحاضر الان، وفكرت لوهلة بأن المستشفيات، ودور العجزة، والدوائر الصحية الاخرى غير موجودة والتي تستوعب المئات من المرضى - فأين تعتقد انهم سيكونون في ظل عائلة تنظر الى اي مرض على انه خطيئة او روح شيطاني؟ ستمتليء جميع الطرقات بهم وبغيرهم من ذوي الاسقام!

تحياتي يا طيب! *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يوليو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فاااادى الكلدانى *​*[FONT=&quot]..لو أعرف ان مواضيعى هتخلينا نشوفك لأكثرت منها *​​ :flowers::flowers::flowers:​


فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> 
> على بساطة الامور، وعلى بساطة ورودها في الاناجيل، تبدوا لنا أشكالية فهم الامراض عسيرة بعض الشيء،
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]الراجل لا يتحدث عن ( أمراض ) ولم يتحدث عن أسبابها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو يستنكر كل هذه الإعاقات ووصفها بالكثرة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويستنكر أيضاً ظهور الشياطين والأرواح النجسة وبكثرة أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هو يقول أن ليس هناك أى ذكر فى التوراة ولا كتب الأنبياء ولا المكتوبات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن هذه الأرواح وتلك الشياطين التى تلبس الناس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل كلامه صحيح ؟ ..أنا لا أعلم ولم أبحث عنها بجدية حتى الآن

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضمن مقالته سؤال موجه بصفة شخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كم أعمى وكم أخرس أو مشلول قابلتهم فى حياتك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو قسنا على بلدة صغيرة محدودة السُكان هل تُصبح تلك الكثرة مقبولة عقلياً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قياسه يقوم على عبارة ( المدينة كلها كانت مجتمعة ) والتى وضعت أنا تحتها خط [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 يوليو 2016)

منور استاذ عبود ..
بالنسبة لنقطة الكثرة هى مش مشكلة ولا حاجة لو حسبتها بإن الناس اللى فى المكان والأماكن المحيطة أنتشر بينهم خبر أن فيه شخص عنده قدرة عن شفاء الأمراض فتخيل كم التزاحم اللى هايكون فى المكان ..
حضرتك لما بيكون فى دكتور سمعته كويسة فى مجال معين بتلاقيه محجوز لستة اشهر مقدما ..
وفى جملة دارجة على لساننا لما نروح مستشفى وبتكون زحمة بنقول كأن مفيش ناس سليمة والناس كلها مرضى ..


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 يوليو 2016)

[Q-BIBLE]*"وَبَعْدَ هذَا كَانَ عِيدٌ لِلْيَهُودِ، فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى  أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ  لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ "بَيْتُ حِسْدَا" لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ.  فِي هذِهِ كَانَ مُضْطَجِعاً جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ  وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ، يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ. لِأَنَّ مَلَاكاً  كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَاناً فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ  نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ  مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ. وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ  وَثَلَاثِينَ سَنَةً. هذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعاً، وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ  زَمَاناً كَثِيراً، فَقَالَ لَهُ: "أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟" أَجَابَهُ  الْمَرِيضُ: "يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي  الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ يَنْزِلُ  قُدَّامِي آخَرُ". قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: "قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ".  فَحَالاً بَرِئَ الْإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى. وَكَانَ فِي  ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ سَبْتٌ" (يوحنا 5:1-9).*[/Q-BIBLE]
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يوليو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]يبدو أن أختصارى للرسالة أخل بمعناها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن ( العهد الجديد ) بنى أساس الأيمان وأحاله على معجزات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سيقت أمامنا من خلال " رجل " خالف الوصايا العشر !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تمام كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدلاً من تكذيبها ... بدأ فى طرح أسئلة مفتوحة ...[/FONT]*​ 


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> بالنسبة لنقطة الكثرة هى مش مشكلة ولا حاجة لو حسبتها بإن الناس اللى فى المكان والأماكن المحيطة *أنتشر بينهم خبر أن فيه شخص عنده قدرة عن شفاء الأمراض* فتخيل كم التزاحم اللى هايكون فى المكان ..


 *[FONT=&quot]هو طرحها قبل أن تكتبها أنت : ( أنتشر بينهم الخبر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرجل الذى أعتاد الجلوس على باب الجميل فى الهيكل ... ألم يسمع عن "يسوع" ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيُعّلق قائلاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  : يبدو أن كتبة الأناجيل أدخروه حتى قابل "بطرس" !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم تكرر نفس المشهد فى مكان آخر مع "بولس" وبنفس الوصف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو لم يُعلق على الأمراض (المرضى) .. بل عاهات وجنون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأستنكر الأرواح النجسة والشياطين التى تدخل جسد الأنسان لتسبب لهم الجنون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال أنه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لم يرد أى ذكر لشياطين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى أسفار التوراة أو كتب الأنبياء أو المكتوبات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تسبب الجنون للأنسان بهذه الكيفية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هنا سؤالى ( للمعرفة الشخصية ) وليس للرد على أحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كلامه صحيح ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ القسيس محمد ..لم أفهم مشاركتك ماذا تريد أن تقول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كاتب الرسالة يقول لا يوجد ذكر لهذا فى التوارة وكتب الأنبياء والمكتوبات

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]هو أتى بالمكتوب فى الأناجيل وأستنكره ... وأنت أضفت عدد آخر من الأنجيل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2016)

*
شىء طبيعى جدا جدا 

إن المرضى يتزاحمون فى عيادة الطبيب حَسِن السمعة 

فما بالك برجل يشفى الناس من جميع أمراضهم أو العاهات

إيه عمرك ما شفت عيادة زحمة ؟؟

فى أثناء شهر رمضان اتهرينا اعلانات عن مستشفيات مرضى السرطان

اشى 57357 و اشى 500500 و اشى معهد الاورام و و و 

و فى كل اعلان يجيبوا زحمة زحمة (كثيرين)

لما الواحد حس ان الناس كلها عندها سرطان 

و برضوا نفس الموال لمرضى القلب الاطفال و مستشفى مجدى يعقوب

و الناس زحمة زحمة (كثيرين)

أنا لما عييت و روحت لدكتور مخ و أعصاب : لاقيت الناس زحمة فى العيادة جدا _ الل مشلول و الل بؤه معووج و الل اعرج و الل ماسك نافوخه و و و (كثيرين)

لما بأودى إبنى لعيادة دكتور الأطفال ألاقى العيادة زحمة (كثيرين)

و هكذا و هكذا 

تأتى كلمة كثيرين

يتبع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2016)

*بالنسبة للرجل الأعرج عند باب الجميل 

هذا الأعرج كان يُحمَل 

و أما عن يسوع فلم يلبث كثيرا فى أورشليم (هو يادوب أسبوع و اتصلب)

ما لحقش يعنى يعمل معجزات فى اورشليم 

باب الجميل على حد علمى فى اورشليم 

و للمشرفين ان يؤكدوا أو ينفوا الكلام *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2016)

*بالنسبة للرجل ذو اليد اليابسة 

ما المشكلة فيه 

هذا رجل دخل الهيكل فى أثناء وجود يسوع 

لا أفهم هذه الجزئية*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2016)

*بالنسبة لموضوع الشياطين 

إن كان كلام ربنا لموسى مباشرة كدة 

27. «وَاذَا كَانَ فِي رَجُلٍ اوِ امْرَاةٍ جَانٌّ اوْ تَابِعَةٌ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. بِالْحِجَارَةِ يَرْجُمُونَهُ. دَمُهُ عَلَيْهِ».

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Leviticus/20

لو حد عنده إبنه فيه جان أو تابع 

لو راح بيه لموسى 

ح يعمل فيه إيه ؟؟



​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 يوليو 2016)

المشكلة مش وجود مرضى كثيرين تم شفائهم، بل وجود معلمين وأنبياء كثيرين بين شعب بشكل عام جاهل ليست لديه وسائل إعلام كالحديثة. الفريسيين كثيرين والكتبة كثيرين، فالناس ضاعت بين هؤلاء الكثيرين، الأعمى الغلبان ده يعرف يميّز ازاي يسوع بين هؤلاء الكثيرين؟!

اليهود مش عاجبهم "على مبدأ قم واحمل فراشك" لكن عاجبهم شق البحر والمن والسلوى...غريبين


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 يوليو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]ويستنكر أيضاً ظهور الشياطين والأرواح النجسة وبكثرة أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هو يقول أن ليس هناك أى ذكر فى التوراة ولا كتب الأنبياء ولا المكتوبات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن هذه الأرواح وتلك الشياطين التى تلبس الناس [/FONT]*​ 

*بطبيعة الحال الكلام هذا غير صحيح، لان الشياطين ظهرت في العهد القديم وكانت سبب غواية وخبث لكثيرين، وأن سمح الله بذلك، فعلى سبيل المثال سفر ملوك الاول العدد 22 والاية 22 نفسها: " فقال الرب من يغوي اخاب فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد فقال هذا هكذا وقال ذاك هكذا.  ثم خرج الروح ووقف أمام الرب وقال أنا اغويه وقال له الرب بماذا. فقال اخرج واكون روح كذب في أفواه جميع انبيائه"

والروح هنا المقصود به المضلل "الشيطان"

ومثلها ايضاً الروح الرديء في قضاة 9 اية 23: "وارسل الرب روحا رديا بين ابيمالك واهل شكيم فغدر اهل شكيم بابيمالك." 


لكن هناك شيء مهم يجب أخذه في الحسبان من وجهة نظر مسيحية، العهد القديم ونصوصه لم تُكتب لغرض التعريف بماهية الشياطين ولبسها للبشر، والاهم فهي لم تُكتب لتسلط الضوء على "سلطان" اي شخص كما نجدها في العهد الجديد الذي من خلاله يتم تسليط الضوء على ألوهية المسيح من خلال خضوع الشياطين له، لذلك فالعهد القديم، وكما يعرف طارح السؤال اليهودي، هو عهد النبؤات والمواثيق مع الله، وليس كل شيء مكتوب فيه - ولا ننسى ايضاً فأن المصطلحات قد تطورت عن عهدها السابق، فالعهد القديم أشار الى امور خاطبت جمهور معين في وقته ومفهومة لهم، وايضاً فالنص لم يكن متاحاً لهم كما هو الان (والشكر طبعا لجوتنبيرغ مخترع الطباعة) 

تحياتي *


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 يوليو 2016)

[Q-BIBLE] 
*فأجابَهُ  الرَبُّ : " أيُّها المُراؤون ، أما يَحُلُّ كُلُّ واحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يومَ  السَبتِ رِباطَ ثورِهِ أو حِمارِهِ، ويَذْهَبُ بِهِ مِنَ المِذْوَدِ  فيسقيهِ ؟ وهذه ابنةُ إبراهيمَ قد رَبَطَها الشيطانُ منذُ ثماني عشرَةَ  سَنَة، أفما كانَ يَجِبُ أن تُحَلَّ مِنْ رِباطِها يومَ السبتِ؟" لوقا 10
*

[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## أَمَة (26 يوليو 2016)

لن اعلق على رسالة اليهودي لأن من المستحيل أن أتوقع كلاماً مؤيداً للتجسد كلمة الله الخلاصي، من يهودي أو من غيره من الذين لا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح إلهاً و مخلصاً... أكتفي بالتعليقات من أخوتي بالمسيح الذين شاركوا في الموضوع. 

ردي سيكون على نقطتين تهمان العزيز عبود، والتي من أجلهما كتب الموضوع.

*النقطة الأولى*،  عنوان الموضوع: "هل أُرسِلَ "يسوع" إلى شعب من المُعاقين ؟! "

*الجواب*: نعم وبكل تأكيد،  على أساس أننا كلنا -بدون المسيح- معاقون بسبب السقوط - الإعاقات الجسدية و الذهنية هي من نتاج السقوط. معاقون ليس لنا حول ولا قوة للعودة إلى الأحضان السماوية حيث الحياة الأبدية الخالية من الألم والحزن والبكاء والأمراض و الإعاقات.

*النقطة الثانية*، قولك في مشاركتك رقم 7 أن:




> أن ( العهد الجديد ) بنى أساس الأيمان وأحاله على معجزات


العهد الجديد لم يبنِ أساس الإيمان على المعجزات... سحرة فرعون عملوا معجزات أيضا مقابل معجزات موسى ليبرهنوا لفرعون أن موسى ليس من قبل الله. صدقهم فرعون وقاوم الله (من خلال موسى)، ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة. هل ثبت مفعول سحر عرافي فرعون؟! التفاصيل في سفر الخروج الأصحاحات 6 - 12.

إيماننا في العهد الجديد مبني على شخص السيد المسيح، على أحداث حياته من ولادته العذرية و بشارة الملاك للعذراء مريم و ليوسف من بعدها، مرورا بظهور الملائكة للرعاة و بشارتهم لهم بولادة مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ، و قصة ختانته في اليوم الثامن:

25. وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ كَانَ بَارّاً تَقِيّاً يَنْتَظِرُ تَعْزِيَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ.
26. وَكَانَ قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرَى مَسِيحَ الرَّبِّ.
27. فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ
28. أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ:
29. «الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ
30. لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ
31. الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ.
32. نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ وَمَجْداً لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ».

 و قوله لمريم ويوسف عندما وجدوه جالساً في الهيكل في وسط المعلمين و هو في الثانية عشر من عمره:

46. وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ وَجَدَاهُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ جَالِساً فِي وَسْطِ الْمُعَلِّمِينَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ وَيَسْأَلُهُمْ.
47. وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوهُ بُهِتُوا مِنْ فَهْمِهِ وَأَجْوِبَتِهِ.
48. فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَاهُ انْدَهَشَا. وَقَالَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ: «يَا بُنَيَّ لِمَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِنَا هَكَذَا؟ هُوَذَا أَبُوكَ وَأَنَا كُنَّا نَطْلُبُكَ مُعَذَّبَيْنِ!»
49. فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «لِمَاذَا كُنْتُمَا تَطْلُبَانِنِي؟ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمَا أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَكُونَ فِي مَا لأَبِي؟».

و شهادة الآب له بأنه إبنه الحبيب في عماده و في تجليه على الجبل أمام ثلاث من رسله،  إلى أقواله الكثيرة المسبقة عن تسليمه و محاكمته و صلبه و قيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث التي تمت حسب قوله. 

ناهيك شهادة رسله وتلاميذه الذين - لو بنوا إيمانهم على المعجزات، لما هربوا وتخلوا عنه عند الصلب (باستثناء يوحنا) و لما أنكره بطرس نفسه ثلاث مرات. إنما إيمانهم كان بفعل القيامة إذ أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً *وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ*. كما يقول لوقا البشير في سفر الأعمال الأصحاح الأول. و بتعزيز الروح القدس الذي حل عليهم بعد عشرة أيام من صعود السيد إلى السماء، تماما حسب وعد السيد لهم (سفر الأعمال الأصحاح 1 و 2)





> سيقت أمامنا من خلال " رجل " خالف الوصايا العشر



المعجزات ليس لها علاقة بمخالفة الوصايا العشر، عدا أن السيد المسيح لم يخالف الوصايا ولكنه أخرج مضمونها من ظلمة الشريعة إلى نور النعمة.

هي شبهة مثل كل أقوال اليهودي 
لذلك ينقل إلى الرد على الشبهات
​أرجو أن أكون نجحت في توصيل معنى الكلام.


----------



## أَمَة (26 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وجهة نظر جائتنى على الإيميل من موقع يهودى منذ فترة *​​​


​باختصار  
لو وجهة نظر الموقع اليهودي اتفقت مع الإنجيل لأصبح موقعا مسيحي تبشيري، كما حصل مع كتبة الإنجيل اليهود ​[/FONT]


----------



## admy (26 يوليو 2016)

سلام ونعمة
من الطبيعي لغير المسيحيين (ماعدا اليهود) ان يطرحوا تسألاتهم عند قراءة الكتاب المقدس ومناقشتها اما اليهود فلا لانهم عندما رفضوا المسيح لم يكن الانجيل قد كتب بعد.فهم لم ينتظروا لكي يكتب الانجيل حتى يثيروا هذه النقاط ومن الواضح جدا لماذا رفضوا المسيح.

اما عن موضوع الكثيرين فليست مهمة كاتب الانجيل تسجيل اعداد الناس بدقة فلو كتب: كان هناك 132 رجلا و53 امراة وبينهم 3 عميان و 4 عرج فما قيمة هذا الكلام. اضف الى ذلك الى ان الجموع كانت تتبع المسيح اينما ذهب يوحنا 6:25 و لما وجدوه في عبر البحر قالوا له يا معلم متى صرت هنا ؟

6 :26 اجابهم يسوع و قال الحق الحق اقول لكم انتم تطلبونني ليس لانكم رايتم ايات بل لانكم اكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم
فليس كل الكثيرين مؤمنين بل بعضهم .

اما عن قولهم (على طريقة قم احمل سريرك وامشي) اليسوا هم من رأى اجدادهم معجزات الرب التي اجراها بنفسه او على يد انبيائه كايليا واليشع.؟؟؟

ولتدم نعمة الله معكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> ​باختصار
> لو وجهة نظر الموقع اليهودي اتفقت مع الإنجيل لأصبح موقعا مسيحي تبشيري، كما حصل مع كتبة الإنجيل اليهود ​


 *[FONT=&quot]فى نهاية الموضوع سأقوم بتوضيح لجميع الأعزاء ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عن الموقع اليهودى المنوه عنه والذى يقع تحت لوجو "وزارة الخارجية الأسرائيلية "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا راسلناه وماذا كنا نطلب من الأساس [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]إيرينى*​*[FONT=&quot] ... الموضوع لا يتحدث عن ( مرضى ) تزدحم بهم عيادات الأطباء والمستشفيات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعترض على كم العاهات والمجانين الملبوسين بالشياطين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لـ ( ملحقش يعمل معجزات ) دى أمر غير دقيق راجعى أنجيل مرقس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأشكالية المطروحة الأخرى هو التنويه عن تطابق أوصاف المُقعدين مع الرُسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نأتى لمشاركتك هذه ...[/FONT]*​:download::download::download:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالنسبة لموضوع الشياطين
> إن كان كلام ربنا لموسى مباشرة كدة
> 
> 27. «وَاذَا كَانَ فِي رَجُلٍ اوِ امْرَاةٍ جَانٌّ اوْ تَابِعَةٌ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. بِالْحِجَارَةِ يَرْجُمُونَهُ. دَمُهُ عَلَيْهِ».
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]بتطرحى لنا شُبهة جديدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... إذا كانت تلك هى (الحدود) فى الشريعة الموسوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا لم تُرجم " مريم المجدلية " التى كان بها سبعة شياطين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا لم يُرجم المجنونان أصحاب الخنازير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يُرجم مجنون واحد من كل هؤلاء ( الكثيرين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من قبل أن يتقابلوا مع السيد المسيح ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2016)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> اليهود مش عاجبهم "على مبدأ قم واحمل فراشك" لكن عاجبهم شق البحر والمن والسلوى...غريبين


 *[FONT=&quot]الحدوتة مش مين عاجب مين .. ما المسلمين مش عاجبهم حاجات برضه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو بيقولك ( ليس عندنا بتلك المعجزات خبر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعامية المصرية  ( منعرفش عنها حاجة ) ...وبعدين بيسأل أزاى وفين !!! [/FONT]*​ 


فادي الكلداني قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *بطبيعة الحال الكلام هذا غير صحيح، لان الشياطين ظهرت في العهد القديم وكانت سبب غواية وخبث لكثيرين، وأن سمح الله بذلك، فعلى سبيل المثال سفر ملوك الاول العدد 22 والاية 22 نفسها: " فقال الرب من يغوي اخاب فيصعد ويسقط في راموت جلعاد فقال هذا هكذا وقال ذاك هكذا.  ثم خرج الروح ووقف أمام الرب وقال أنا اغويه وقال له الرب بماذا. فقال اخرج واكون روح كذب في أفواه جميع انبيائه"
> 
> والروح هنا المقصود به المضلل "الشيطان"
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أين لبس الشياطين لبنى الأنسان من كتابات العهد القديم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تحدثنا عن غواية ( وهى معروفة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس المقصود هو طلب معرفة أو توضيح ( ماهية الشياطين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل كان المقصود هو أستنكار ظهور الشياطين فجأة ولبسهم للبشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ثَم إقامة سُلطان عليهم من رجل مُرسل يُخرجهم من أجساد بنى أسرائيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن فى النهاية أستوعبت وجهة نظرك وأشكرك عليها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القسيس محمد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... لازلت تستشهد بالأنجيل وهذا ليس أستفسارى  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]أمى أمة *​*[FONT=&quot]... لا نتحدث عن السقوط ..بل نتحدث عن وقائع فعلية لا مجازية وقد وقعت بالفعل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سحرة فرعون لم يتم على أيديهم شفاء حالة واحدة ولا أقاموا ميت ولم يؤمن بهم أحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"يسوع" عندهم قد خالف بالفعل الوصايا العشر ( السبت ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى أحد أسباب رفضهم له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن كان إيمانك هو الذى يقول أنه أخرج مضمونها من ظُلمة الشريعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشريعة ليست ظُلمة ..وإلا ما وضعها الرب وأرسل من أجلها الأنبياء
[FONT=&quot]ولو أن دة موضوع آخر ...

[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ 


admy قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> * ومن الواضح جدا لماذا رفضوا المسيح.*
> اما عن موضوع الكثيرين فليست مهمة كاتب الانجيل تسجيل اعداد الناس بدقة فلو كتب: كان هناك 132 رجلا و53 امراة وبينهم 3 عميان و 4 عرج فما قيمة هذا الكلام.
> اما عن قولهم (على طريقة قم احمل سريرك وامشي) *اليسوا هم من رأى اجدادهم معجزات الرب التي اجراها بنفسه او على يد انبيائه كايليا واليشع.؟؟؟*
> بدلا من ذلك الافضل لو شرحوا لك معنى المسيح بالنسبة لهم


 *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع هنا لا يُعدد أسباب رفض السيد المسيح ولا التعريف بمن هو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يطلب وضع أرقام وأعداد المعوقين[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]وأعتراضه ليس عن حالة أو حتى عشر حالات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتراضه على كثرة الإعاقات الجسدية والمجانين الملبوسين بالشياطين [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]القسيس محمد*​*[FONT=&quot] ... لازلت تستشهد بالأنجيل وهذا ليس أستفسارى  *​​[/FONT][/FONT]


*  اخى الحبيب اعلم ان حضرتك لا تطلب شهادة من الانجيل ولكن الايات توثق حقائق تاريخية قبل ان تكون ايمايبنة فكان هناك فى هذا العصر وما قبله من عصور افكار كثيرة عن المرض والمرضى واسباب الاصابة.
ومن ضمن هذه الاساب ات كانت هناك امراض من ابليس كما حدث مع ايوب مثلا. 
وهذا جدال بينه وبين من عاصروه من اليهود وكيف كانت افكارهم عن المرضى والمرض 
[Q-BIBLE]*
* متى22:12-37*

* 		 		حينئذ احضر إليه مجنون اعمى واخرس فشفاه حتى أن الاعمى الأخرس تكلم  		وابصر.فبهت كل الجموع وقالوا العل هذا هو ابن داود. أما الفريسيون فلما  		سمعوا قالوا هذا لا يخرج الشياطين إلا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين. فعلم  		يسوع أفكارهم وقال لهم كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب وكل مدينة أو  		بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت. فان كان الشيطان يخرج الشيطان فقد انقسم  		على ذاته فكيف تثبت مملكته. وأن كنت أنا ببعلزبول اخرج الشياطين  		فأبناؤكم بمن يخرجون لذلك هم يكونون قضاتكم. ولكن أن كنت أنا بروح الله  		اخرج الشياطين فقد اقبل عليكم ملكوت الله. أم كيف يستطيع أحد أن يدخل  		بيت القوي وينهب أمتعته أن لم يربط القوي أولا وحينئذ ينهب بيته. من  		ليس معي فهو علي ومن لا يجمع معي فهو يفرق. لذلك أقول لكم كل خطية  		وتجديف يغفر للناس وأما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر للناس. ومن قال  		كلمة على ابن الإنسان يغفر له وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له  		لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي. اجعلوا الشجرة جيدة وثمرها جيدا أو  		اجعلوا الشجرة رديه وثمرها رديا لأن من الثمر تعرف الشجرة. يا أولاد  		الأفاعي كيف تقدرون أن تتكلموا بالصالحات وانتم أشرار فانه من فضلة  		القلب يتكلم الفم. الإنسان الصالح من الكنز الصالح في القلب يخرج  		الصالحات والإنسان الشرير من الكنز الشرير يخرج الشرور. ولكن أقول لكم  		أن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حسابا يوم الدين.  		لأنك بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان.*
 *مرقس 3: 22- 30*

* 		 		وأما الكتبة الذين نزلوا من أورشليم فقالوا أن معه بعلزبول وأنه برئيس  		الشياطين يخرج الشياطين.فدعاهم وقال لهم بأمثال كيف يقدر شيطان أن يخرج  		شيطانا. وأن انقسمت مملكة على ذاتها لا تقدر تلك المملكة أن تثبت. وأن  		انقسم بيت على ذاته لا يقدر ذلك البيت أن يثبت. وأن قام الشيطان على  		ذاته وانقسم لا يقدر أن يثبت بل يكون له انقضاء. لا يستطيع أحد أن يدخل  		بيت قوي وينهب أمتعته أن لم يربط القوي أولا وحينئذ ينهب بيته. الحق  		أقول لكم أن جميع الخطايا تغفر لبني البشر والتجاديف التي يجدفونها.  		ولكن من جدف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة إلى الأبد بل هو مستوجب  		دينونة أبدية. لأنهم قالوا أن معه روحا نجسا.*
 *لوقا 11: 14- 23*

* 		 		وكان يخرج شيطانا وكان ذلك اخرس فلما اخرج الشيطان تكلم الأخرس فتعجب  		الجموع. وأما قوم منهم فقالوا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين.  		وآخرون طلبوا منه آية من السماء يجربونه. فعلم أفكارهم وقال لهم كل  		مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب وبيت منقسم على بيت يسقط. فان كان الشيطان  		أيضا ينقسم على ذاته فكيف تثبت مملكته لأنكم تقولون أنى ببعلزبول اخرج  		الشياطين. فان كنت أنا ببعلزبول اخرج الشياطين فأبناؤكم بمن يخرجون  		لذلك هم يكونون قضاتكم. ولكن أن كنت بإصبع الله اخرج الشياطين فقد اقبل  		عليكم ملكوت الله. حينما يحفظ القوي داره متسلحا تكون أمواله في أمان.  		ولكن متى جاء من هو أقوى منه فانه يغلبه وينزع سلاحه الكامل الذي اتكل  		عليه ويوزع غنائمه. من ليس معي فهو علي ومن لا يجمع معي فهو يفرق.*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> *  اخى الحبيب اعلم ان حضرتك لا تطلب شهادة من الانجيل ولكن الايات توثق حقائق تاريخية قبل ان تكون ايمانية
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا أستاذنا ... الراجل بيحترم قدسية الأنجيل لدى المسيحى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللى بيقوله (ليس عندنا بها خبر)  (منعرفش عن الموضوع دة حاجة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
الراجل بيطرح وجهة نظر  :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية كمية العاهات دى ؟ ... ليست مسجلة عندنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية كمية الشياطين دى ؟ ..أمتى كان فيه جنون مُرتبط بشياطين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتى كان فيه شياطين بتلبس بنى آدمين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مش موجود عندنا ...( يعنى منتهية بالنسبة له ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك سرده كله مُنصب على أصطناع دهشة من القصص الواردة ويصفها بالمبالغة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى معرض رسالته لم يُطالب أحد بأدلة على كذا وكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أنا نفسى طالب أدلة على شئ !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا هو بينتظرها ... ولا أنا سأعود لمناقشته فى حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مافيش نقاش ولا حوار بينى وبينه أصلاً .. دى حيالله مقالة جت لى ع الميل من فترة طويلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كل غرضى أنى أقرا " وجهة نظر المسيحية " زى ماقريت " وجهة النظر اليهودية "[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى*​*[FONT=&quot] ... الموضوع لا يتحدث عن ( مرضى ) تزدحم بهم عيادات الأطباء والمستشفيات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعترض على كم العاهات والمجانين الملبوسين بالشياطين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لـ ( ملحقش يعمل معجزات ) دى أمر غير دقيق راجعى أنجيل مرقس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأشكالية المطروحة الأخرى هو التنويه عن تطابق أوصاف المُقعدين مع الرُسل [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*
برضوا طبيعى كَم الملبوسين بالأرواح الشريرة 

ليه ؟؟

اقولك 

لو سألتنى أنا : كام واحد ملبوس من ضمن 10 

ح أقولك 9 

تهويل المراد منه تأكيد المعنى 

القصد : فيه ناس كتير فيها شياطين 

طب يعملوا إيه طا ؟؟

قدامهم حل من إتنين 

إما إنهم يسلموا نفسهم لمنفذى الشريعة ليرجموهم 

أو 

يستخبوا 

الاختفاء دا انواع برضوا _ مش حنتكلم فيها ناو _ بعدين بأة 

المهم 

الناس الل فيها شياطين (جان او تابعة) لما علموا بأن يسوع يشفى المرضى و الل فيهم أرواح 

راحوا له (يسوع) عشان يشفوا 

أو إنهم إكتشفوا ان فيهم شياطين صدفة فى أثناء وجودهم فى محضر الله (يسوع) 

و خرجت الشياطين سريعا 

__________________

القصد إنه ما لحقش يعمل معجزات 

مش قصدى بالظبط ما لحقش 

لا قصدى ما قعدش فترة كبيرة فى أورشليم 

هى يادوب من الأحد للخميس و بدأت أحداث القبض عليه و الصلب 

دا غير إن الناس كلها كانت بتستعد لعيد الفصح 

مش فاضيين بأة يشيلوا واحد أعرج عشان يشفى عند يسوع 

بعد العيد بأة 

بعد العيد كان اتصلب و مات 

الراجل ما لحقش يشفى على يد يسوع 

بسيطة​*​​​​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نأتى لمشاركتك هذه ...*​​:download::download::download:​
> *[FONT=&quot]بتطرحى لنا شُبهة جديدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... إذا كانت تلك هى (الحدود) فى الشريعة الموسوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا لم تُرجم " مريم المجدلية " التى كان بها سبعة شياطين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا لم يُرجم المجنونان أصحاب الخنازير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يُرجم مجنون واحد من كل هؤلاء ( الكثيرين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من قبل أن يتقابلوا مع السيد المسيح ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*هم يعنى كانوا بينفذوا كل حاجة فى الشريعة ؟؟

و حتى يعنى الأيام ديه : بينفذوا حاجة ؟؟

دا غير إنهم ح يعرفوا يميزوا ازاى إذا كان الجنون بسبب  إن به جان أو تابعة و لا مجنون نفسيا مثلا مثلا يعنى 

دا سؤال إسأله لليهودى و نشوف إجابته 

هم يعنى إيش عرفهم إنه ملبوس و لا لأة ؟؟

___________________

هو بس القصد ما يجيش واحد يهودى يقول ملبوس أو فيه شياطين : مش عندى 

لا عنده 

ما كانتش ح تتكتب فى الشريعة إذا ما كاتش عنده 

قول له بطل نصب 

:download:
9. «مَتَى دَخَلتَ الأَرْضَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لا تَتَعَلمْ أَنْ تَفْعَل مِثْل رِجْسِ أُولئِكَ الأُمَمِ.
10. لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ مَنْ يُجِيزُ ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ وَلا مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ
11. وَلا مَنْ يَرْقِي رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْأَلُ جَانّاً أَوْ تَابِعَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى.
12. لأَنَّ كُل مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مَكْرُوهٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ. وَبِسَبَبِ هَذِهِ الأَرْجَاسِ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ طَارِدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ.
13. تَكُونُ كَامِلاً لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ.
14. إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ الأُمَمَ الذِينَ تَخْلُفُهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ لِلعَائِفِينَ وَالعَرَّافِينَ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلمْ يَسْمَحْ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ هَكَذَا.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Deuteronomy/18

14. وَذَهَبَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ مِنْ عِنْدِ شَاوُلَ, وَبَغَتَهُ رُوحٌ رَدِيءٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Samuel/16


طب قصة شاول و العرافة 

ما رجموش العرافة ليه ؟؟

ما تسأله 

نشوفوا رده 

:download:
3. وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ وَنَدَبَهُ كُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي الرَّامَةِ فِي مَدِينَتِهِ. وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ قَدْ نَفَى أَصْحَابَ الْجَانِّ وَالتَّوَابِعِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ.

7. فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: «فَتِّشُوا لِي عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ صَاحِبَةِ جَانٍّ فَأَذْهَبَ إِلَيْهَا وَأَسْأَلَهَا». فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبِيدُهُ: «هُوَذَا امْرَأَةٌ صَاحِبَةُ جَانٍّ فِي عَيْنِ دُورٍ».
8. فَتَنَكَّرَ شَاوُلُ وَلَبِسَ ثِيَاباً أُخْرَى, وَذَهَبَ هُوَ وَرَجُلاَنِ مَعَهُ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ لَيْلاً. وَقَالَ: «اعْرِفِي لِي بِالْجَانِّ وَأَصْعِدِي لِي مَنْ أَقُولُ لَكِ».
9. فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «هُوَذَا أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ مَا فَعَلَ شَاوُلُ, كَيْفَ قَطَعَ أَصْحَابَ الْجَانِّ وَالتَّوَابِعِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. فَلِمَاذَا تَضَعُ شَرَكاً لِنَفْسِي لِتُمِيتَهَا؟»


http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Samuel/28

موجودة و لا مش موجودة ؟؟

_______________________
​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا أستاذنا ... الراجل بيحترم قدسية الأنجيل لدى المسيحى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللى بيقوله (ليس عندنا بها خبر)  (منعرفش عن الموضوع دة حاجة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الراجل بيطرح وجهة نظر  :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية كمية العاهات دى ؟ ... ليست مسجلة عندنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية كمية الشياطين دى ؟ ..أمتى كان فيه جنون مُرتبط بشياطين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتى كان فيه شياطين بتلبس بنى آدمين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مش موجود عندنا ...( يعنى منتهية بالنسبة له ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك سرده كله مُنصب على أصطناع دهشة من القصص الواردة ويصفها بالمبالغة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وفى معرض رسالته لم يُطالب أحد بأدلة على كذا وكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أنا نفسى طالب أدلة على شئ !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا هو بينتظرها ... ولا أنا سأعود لمناقشته فى حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


سلام المسيح
بالطبع اخى الحبيب لا توجد بكتب العهد القديم ما كانت عنده القدرة والسلطان ان يشفى الامراض وعندما جاء المسيح حدثت المعجزات التى هزت فلسطين، ومن بعده التلاميذ وحتى الان تحدث معجزات الشفاء، اما عدم ذكرها فى التوارة قطعا لن تذكر ولكن دونها الانجيل كاحداث تاريخية وايمانية ايضا وكانت هناك امراض ذكرت فى التوراة كالبرص مثلا ومن مسه الشيطان 
​*سفر اللاويين ​*​​​*20: 27 و اذا كان في رجل او امراة جان او تابعة فانه يقتل بالحجارة يرجمونه دمه عليه*​​*الخلاصة كانت هناك امراض مستعصية لا يوجد لها علاج فجاء المسيح وشفاهم وامراض اخرى لها علاج كان الناس يتعالجون منها والخبر الموثق ان جاء المسيح بقوة على كل مرض مستعصى لا علاج له واقوى هذه الامراض هو طبيعتنا الساقطة التى لا نستطيع من انفسنا ان نعالجها الا بقوة الروح القدس وايماننا بالرب يسوع مخلص شخصى لنا
*​​


----------



## أَمَة (26 يوليو 2016)

admy قال:


> اما عن موضوع الكثيرين فليست مهمة كاتب الانجيل تسجيل اعداد الناس . فلو كتب: كان هناك 132 رجلا و53 امراة وبينهم 3 عميان و 4 عرج فما قيمة هذا الكلام.



كلام سليم!


----------



## أَمَة (26 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى نهاية الموضوع سأقوم بتوضيح لجميع الأعزاء ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عن الموقع اليهودى المنوه عنه والذى يقع تحت لوجو "وزارة الخارجية الأسرائيلية "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا راسلناه وماذا كنا نطلب من الأساس *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



لا حاجة يا غالي للتوضيح عن الموقع أو عن أسباب مراسلتك له. هذا أمر شخصي يتعلق بك. المنتدى، أسوة بالسيد المسيح، يشجع على البحث و التفتيش لأن هدفه خلاص الباحث:

[Q-BIBLE]39. فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي.
[/Q-BIBLE]
كل الاحترام للحرية الفردية التي منحها الخالق إلى الإنسان. هي من ضروريات خلاصنا، و ينبغي أن نحسن استعمالها لتكون مشيئتنا ومشيئة الله واحدة من أجل خلاصنا.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يوليو 2016)

*اتابع  الحوار  الثري  بشغف  
وكل التقدير لاطرافه  

[1]فى المستشفى العام الذى أعمل فيه    أناظر فى ال shift  الواحد  حوالى90-140 حالة   من المرضي  فى مجالات الطب العام المتنوعة  
وهذا يومياً  -  واسبوعنا 6 ايام عمل  وشهرنا اربعة اسابيع عمل  وسنتنا 11شهر  واخرهم اجازة مصييف .
ولم أقل إطلاقاً  أن الشعب الذى أقيم  فيه من المعاتيه او المعوقين ..رغم اننى ائن من وطأة ضغوط العمل 
. لان الكثرة هى شئ نسبي وتقديري.
[2]    تأخر شفاء مقُعد الهيكل الجميل  ..حتى يصل الى   بطرس .... 
الا  يوجد احتمال انه هو  من رفض الايمان بيسوع او الالتجاء الى يسوع  ..؟ وقت وجود يسوع بالجسد حاضراً   ثم تغيير موقف المقعد (بعد حين) ـ  لقد تغيير موقف شاؤل واصبح بولس - (بعد حين ).
ألا توجد أدنى إحتمالية   أن  وقت وجود يسوع بالجسد   كان   يكرر المقولة   
  الواردة فى الانجيل كما دونه يوحنا 9 
16. فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». 
و
24. فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ».
الا توجد ادنى احتمالية   ان يكون تردد فى الالتجاء ليسوع   بسبب   الخوف من اليهود 
يوحنا 9
22. قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ.
23. لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: «إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ اسْأَلُوهُ».

*** 
نقطة  آخرى  سفر الاعمال  : افاد ان المقعد له اربعين سنة من بطن  امه  يحُّمل ..من بطن امه عاجز الرجلين اربعين سنة 
لكن النصوص ليس فيها ما يشير انه الاربعين سنة  كان  جليساً  بموظبة  ومداومة على باب الهيكل  المسمى ب  الجميل ..
لا يوجد جدلاً   فى النص ما يمنع ان  ايراده الى باب  الهيكل المسمى بالجميل   جاء   فى اى وقت تالى  لصعود  المسيح الى السموات...- أقول لا يوجد ما يمنع ... إقرأ معى  اعمال  4 
21. وَبَعْدَمَا هَدَّدُوهُمَا أَيْضاً أَطْلَقُوهُمَا إِذْ لَمْ يَجِدُوا الْبَتَّةَ كَيْفَ يُعَاقِبُونَهُمَا بِسَبَبِ الشَّعْبِ لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ كَانُوا يُمَجِّدُونَ اللهَ عَلَى مَا جَرَى
22. لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي صَارَتْ فِيهِ آيَةُ الشِّفَاءِ هَذِهِ كَانَ لَهُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.

فالاربعين سنة  تعود على المرض  الذى هو عجز الرجليين  ولكنها لا تعود الى المكوث على عتبات الهيكل الجميل .

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يوليو 2016)

*[3]  هل  فعلا  لم   ولا   يعرف العهد القديم  حالات تلبس  للشيطان   وتحكمه  فى الانسان  وتأثيره  على حالته الذهنية ؟؟؟

أستغرب  هذا الكلام من يهودى يعرف   أسفار كتابه - او من باحث ينقب فى اسفار الكتاب المقدس ليحاط علما بمحتوياته


يكفي ان تضع  اسم نبوخذ نصر   فى اى محرك بحث فى الكتاب المقدس  لتعاين اكثر من حوالى خمسين  ايه او سمها عبارة فى الاسفار التاريخية والانبياء الكبار عما فعله  هذا العاهل التاريخى العملاق   من تغيير رهيب فى تاريخ  وثقافة  وسياسة  امة الشعب اليهودى   ...وعزيزى القارئ  - ممكن لديك باجتهاد بسيط ان تدرك  مدى عظم وشراسة ذلك القائد والزعيم التاريخى   ...وباستمرار السرد  وفى اخر  صفحات محرك البحث سنأتى الى  سفر دانيال النبي .

* فى سفر دانيال النبي :  الاصحاح 4 :                 

[Q-BIBLE]28. كُلُّ هَذَا جَاءَ عَلَى نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ الْمَلِكِ.
29. عِنْدَ نِهَايَةِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ شَهْراً كَانَ يَتَمَشَّى عَلَى قَصْرِ مَمْلَكَةِ بَابِلَ.
30. فَقَالَ: [أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بَابِلَ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي بَنَيْتُهَا لِبَيْتِ الْمُلْكِ بِقُوَّةِ اقْتِدَارِي وَلِجَلاَلِ مَجْدِي!]
31. وَالْكَلِمَةُ بَعْدُ بِفَمِ الْمَلِكِ وَقَعَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ: [لَكَ يَقُولُونَ يَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ الْمَلِكُ إِنَّ الْمُلْكَ قَدْ زَالَ عَنْكَ
32. وَيَطْرُدُونَكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ وَتَكُونُ سُكْنَاكَ مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّ وَيُطْعِمُونَكَ الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ فَتَمْضِي عَلَيْكَ سَبْعَةُ أَزْمِنَةٍ حَتَّى تَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الْعَلِيَّ مُتَسَلِّطٌ فِي مَمْلَكَةِ النَّاسِ وَأَنَّهُ يُعْطِيهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ].
33. فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ تَمَّ الأَمْرُ عَلَى نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ فَطُرِدَ مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ وَأَكَلَ الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ وَابْتَلَّ جِسْمُهُ بِنَدَى السَّمَاءِ حَتَّى طَالَ شَعْرُهُ مِثْلَ النُّسُورِ وَأَظْفَارُهُ مِثْلَ الطُّيُورِ.
34. وَعِنْدَ انْتِهَاءِ الأَيَّامِ: [أَنَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَرَجَعَ إِلَيَّ عَقْلِي وَبَارَكْتُ الْعَلِيَّ وَسَبَّحْتُ وَحَمَدْتُ الْحَيَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ الَّذِي سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.
35. وَحُسِبَتْ جَمِيعُ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ كَلاَ شَيْءَ وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ كَمَا يَشَاءُ فِي جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ وَسُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ وَلاَ يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَمْنَعُ يَدَهُ أَوْ يَقُولُ لَهُ: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ؟
36. فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ إِلَيَّ عَقْلِي وَعَادَ إِلَيَّ جَلاَلُ مَمْلَكَتِي وَمَجْدِي وَبَهَائِي وَطَلَبَنِي مُشِيرِيَّ وَعُظَمَائِي وَتَثَبَّتُّ عَلَى مَمْلَكَتِي وَازْدَادَتْ لِي عَظَمَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ.
37. فَالآنَ أَنَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ أُسَبِّحُ وَأُعَظِّمُ وَأَحْمَدُ مَلِكَ السَّمَاءِ الَّذِي كُلُّ أَعْمَالِهِ حَقٌّ وَطُرُقِهِ عَدْلٌ وَمَنْ يَسْلُكُ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ فَهُوَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُذِلَّهُ].[/Q-BIBLE]

هنا  فقدان  العقل  وتغييره   وبالتالى  تغيير السلوك النفسي والعقلي السوى  الى مشابهه الحيوانات كان ذلك  لان   ذلك  الملك كان قد سلم ذاته الى شيطان الغطرسة والانانية والكبرياء  

قال  له دانيال   فى ذات الاصحاح الرابع  

24. فَهَذَا هُوَ التَّعْبِيرُ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ وَهَذَا هُوَ قَضَاءُ الْعَلِيِّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي عَلَى سَيِّدِي الْمَلِكِ:
25. يَطْرُدُونَكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ وَتَكُونُ سُكْنَاكَ مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّ وَيُطْعِمُونَكَ الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ وَيَبُلُّونَكَ بِنَدَى السَّمَاءِ فَتَمْضِي عَلَيْكَ سَبْعَةُ أَزْمِنَةٍ حَتَّى تَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الْعَلِيَّ مُتَسَلِّطٌ فِي مَمْلَكَةِ النَّاسِ وَيُعْطِيهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ.
26. وَحَيْثُ أَمَرُوا بِتَرْكِ سَاقِ أُصُولِ الشَّجَرَةِ فَإِنَّ مَمْلَكَتَكَ تَثْبُتُ لَكَ عِنْدَمَا تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ السَّمَاءَ سُلْطَانٌ.
27. لِذَلِكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ فَلْتَكُنْ مَشُورَتِي مَقْبُولَةً لَدَيْكَ وَفَارِقْ خَطَايَاكَ بِالْبِرِّ وَآثَامَكَ بِالرَّحْمَةِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ لَعَلَّهُ يُطَالُ اطْمِئْنَانُكَ].


​*


----------



## أَمَة (26 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*أمى أمة *​[FONT=&quot]*... لا نتحدث عن السقوط ..بل نتحدث عن وقائع فعلية لا مجازية وقد وقعت بالفعل *​​


وكأن السقوط -إبني عبود- هو حالة مجازية... لو صح هذا الكلام لما وُجد الموقع اليهودي، ولا منتدانا، و لما تعرفنا على بعض، و لما كنا جالسين أمام الكمبيوتر نتكلم في موضوع حقيقة السيد المسيح.​*لأن* لو كان السقوط مجازيا لما تجسد كلمة الله و لبقي الله حتى يومنا هذا فكرة مجازية (وثن) لم يُعرف بصفة شخصية من خلال السيد يسوع المسيح.
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*سحرة فرعون لم يتم على أيديهم شفاء حالة واحدة ولا أقاموا ميت ولم يؤمن بهم أحد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


​وكأنك يا إبني تكرر كلامك في مشاركتك #*7* بأن: "
*العهد الجديد* *بنى أساس الأيمان وأحاله على معجزات*" لتأكيده.

هذا كلام مرفوض كليا لأنه شبهة غير صحيحة. رديت عليه بأدلة من ذات الإنجيل الذي يطعنون به، في مشاركتي #*15*. وها أنا أؤكده مكررا.​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *"يسوع" عندهم قد خالف بالفعل الوصايا العشر ( السبت )*
> *وهى أحد أسباب رفضهم له *



أسباب الرافضين كثيرة، وهذا ليس موضوعنا.

للتنويه، ينسى كثيرون، بما فيهم المسيحيين، أن اليهود هم أول المؤمنين بالسيد المسيح. لقد كانوا تلاميذه ورسله، تركوا بيوتهم وسافروا إلى أقاصي الأرض متحملين المشقات والضيقات و، في النهاية، حكم الموت عليهم، من أجل نشر رسالة السيد المسيح. 

لولا إيمان اليهود الأولين لانتهت المسيحية قبل أن تبدأ.

ما لنا و ليهود اليوم الرافضين ... 
علماً، هناك مئات الآلاف من يهود اليوم المؤمنين بالسيد المسيح ولهم كنائسهم في العالم، وفي اسرائيل نفسها، يمارسون إيمانهم بكل حرية. أضف ألى ذلك مواقعهم التبشيرية, على الأقل محطة راديو وتلفزيون أعرف عنهما شخصيا.

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأن كان إيمانك هو الذى يقول أنه أخرج مضمونها من ظُلمة الشريعة*
> 
> ​*والشريعة ليست ظُلمة ..وإلا ما وضعها الرب وأرسل من أجلها الأنبياء
> 
> *​



​​أنت أدرى مني بنفسي يا عبود، فكيف تعلق على كلمة قُلتُها و وراءها أكثر من معنى. عاتبة عليك أيضا لأن اقتطعت كلامي مركزا على كلمة "ظلمة" .

قصدي بـِ "الظلمة" هو أننا بالناموس وحده نبقى بعيدين عن نور المسيح​​​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​. كل ما هو بعيد عن النور ظلمة. 

خلاص البشر ليس بالشريعة و الناموس. الناموس كان لتأديبنا و لتأهيلنا إلى قبول الخلاص بالنعمة المعطاة لنا بالمسيح. يقول بولس الرسول في روميا 7 العدد 7 و 10 :

7. فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ هَلِ النَّامُوسُ خَطِيَّةٌ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ لَمْ أَعْرِفِ الْخَطِيَّةَ إِلاَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ. فَإِنَّنِي لَمْ أَعْرِفِ الشَّهْوَةَ لَوْ لَمْ يَقُلِ النَّامُوسُ «لاَ تَشْتَهِ».

10. فَوُجِدَتِ الْوَصِيَّةُ الَّتِي لِلْحَيَاةِ هِيَ نَفْسُهَا لِي لِلْمَوْتِ.

للمزيد من التوضيح عن الناموس، نقرأ رسائل بولس الرسول. ما حضرني منها الآن، روميا الأصحاح 7، غلاطية الأصحاح 3
​
​​​​​​​​​​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يوليو 2016)

[4]   هل العدد 5000  لمجرد   تصادف  تكراره   فى  العهد الجديد  مرتين  -  يعتبر العدد المفضل للانجيليين 
 (- بتهكم ) ؟؟؟؟
الرد هنا سيكون فى مجالين 
اولا تكرار بعض الاعداد  فى  كتب العهد القديم  
كسبعين عين ماء فى سيناء ابان موسي  - وسبعين شيخاً قضاه مع موسي وسبعين شيخا ايام سوسنة العفيفة 
وسبعين ملكاً فى قضاه 1ايه7
واثنى عشر اخوة يعقوب واثنى عشر رجلا يحملون احجار الاردن  واثنا عشر عين ماء فى ايليم ... الخ الخ 
فهل هذا كله تكرار  يفيد  البطلان ويتوجب التهكم ؟؟
والامثلة كثيرة لتباديل 12  وسبعين فى العهد القديم  ولم يذهب احد الى ماذهب اليه صاحب الشبهه .


2- وجود اعداد اخرى فى العهد الجديد فلماذا هى ليست محل تهكم 
كاثنى عشر رسلا 
وسبعين اخرين 
,وصيد153 سمكة من الحجم الكبير 
وصار الرجال نحو 120 فى سفر الاعمال 
وايمان ثلاث الاف بعظة بطرس
والسبع شمامسة المختارين 
واختاروا رجلييُّن  اعمال25:15
وظهور المسيح الى اكثر من خمسمائة أخ  معا  المذكورة فى 1كو15
والسبعة منارات والسبعة ابواق فى الرؤيا 
 ,والاثنا عشر  بابا للمدينة السماؤية
والمئة واربعة واربعون الفا البتوليين فى سفر الرؤءية 
والاربعة وعشرون شيخا 

وغيرهم  كثير  من الاعداد  -

فلماذا  ال [خمسة الالاف]  - وحدها اعتبر ان هذا الرقم  مفُّضل.
يعنى على أى اساس حكم أنه  رقم عبثي  مُّفضل  تكراره عن كتاب العهد الجديد ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> لا حاجة يا غالي للتوضيح عن الموقع أو عن أسباب مراسلتك له. هذا أمر شخصي





ElectericCurrent قال:


> *اتابع  الحوار  الثري  بشغف
> وكل التقدير لاطرافه
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]ستندهشين يا أمى وستندهش يا دكتور فى نهاية موضوعنا هذا عندما أروى لك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف بدأت مراساتنا ( كمجموعة ) للموقع ... وستندهش عندما تعرف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن المنتدى هنا ساهم فى رسالة ماجستير لأحد طلبة الحقوق  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]ولك أن[/FONT] تعرف أن لفظة واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملأت فصلاً كاملاً فى رسالته ..وأن هذه اللفظة تمر علينا جميعاً مرور الكِرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا واحد من المفسرين تعرض لها أو أنتبه ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأكتب بها موضوع منفصل حتى لا نتشتت وسأرسل لحضراتكم اللينك للأطلاع 
[/FONT]*​


ElectericCurrent قال:


> [4]   هل العدد 5000  لمجرد   تصادف  تكراره   فى  العهد الجديد  مرتين  -  يعتبر العدد المفضل للانجيليين
> (- *بتهكم *) ؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ يادكتور ما فيش تهكم ..العدد خمسة آلاف له علاقة بالموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى مجرد ملحوظة رأى تسجيلها .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو فيه تهكم ضايقك ياريت الأدارة تقوم بحذف السطر دة من مشاركتى الأولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن معنديش خاصية التعديل فى القسم هنا ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا غير إنهم ح يعرفوا يميزوا ازاى إذا كان الجنون بسبب  إن به جان أو تابعة و لا مجنون نفسيا مثلا مثلا يعنى
> 
> دا سؤال إسأله لليهودى و نشوف إجابته
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أيش عرفهم*​*[FONT=&quot] دى ...هتلاقيها فى الفقه  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]زى الزانية والزانى .. تعرفوا منين أنهم زنوا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليها تفصيل وشروط أسمه (فقه)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعرافة دى والأستعانة بالجان كانت عند الشعوب الوثنية 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولآ مش موجودة ... مش لاقيها  
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد نص قال أن واحد أو واحدة كان لابسهم جن أو روح نجس أو شيطان [/FONT]*​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> . لان الكثرة هى شئ نسبي وتقديري.
> الا  يوجد احتمال انه هو  من رفض الايمان بيسوع او الالتجاء الى يسوع  ..؟
> ألا توجد أدنى إحتمالية ...
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]متفق معك أن الكثرة نسبية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومتفق معك فى جميع الأحتمالات التى طرحتها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجهة نظر سليمة جداً [/FONT]*​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *[3]  هل  فعلا  لم   ولا   يعرف العهد القديم  حالات تلبس  للشيطان   وتحكمه  فى الانسان  وتأثيره  على حالته الذهنية ؟؟؟
> 
> * فى سفر دانيال النبي :  الاصحاح 4 :                 ​*


*​* *[FONT=&quot]لم أجد فى السفر الذى وضعته أية أشارة لتلبس شيطان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل "مريم المجدلية" التى كان بها[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]سبعة شياطين [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يوليو 2016)

*[1]  غير متضايق نهائياً ...
[2]  توجد اعداد  وارقام اخرى مذكورة فى العهد الجديد   تنفي  شبههة [عبثية   الذِكر العددى ]
[3] كلمة كثيرين   هى مسألة  تقديرية ونسبية  
فالخمسين كثيرين 
والستين  كثيرين 
والسبعين كثيرين 
والمائة كثيرين 
والالف كثيرين ..

أيضاً  التقييم بال[ كثيرين ] ممكن جدا جدا  يكون مبعثه عاطفى 

مثال 

إذا حصل حادث قطار او حادث سير    لبنى وطنى  لاقدرالله  ومات   مائة   لقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد
 ولهاجت المشاعر   للاهمال  الذى  أدى  إلى كثرة عدد الضحايا - الجسامة - 
بينما إذا إستبسل جندى فى معركةٍ  ما   وقتل   ألفاً من قوات العدو  الباغية   لكان يطلب المزيد رغم هذه الكثرة .
ما أردت ان   اقوله 
ان الانجيل : حباً وشفقةً ورحمةً منه للبشرية عموماً  و-منها شعب اسرائيل كـأحد الشعوب -  رأى فى العدد  الذى   قُدم للمسيح من المرضي - عدداً جسيماً كبيراً - تأثراً  وتعاطفاً وتقديراً  ربما كانوا   بجملتهم مائة او مئتين  آتين من كل أنحاء قري الجليل وآدومية  واورشاليم . هذا ما اردت ايضاحه فكلمة  كثيرين  هى مفتوحة .  وهى ايضا نسبية .
[4]  أوضح الانجيل فى غير موضع  _ أن المرضي أتوا من أنحاء متنوعة  ومن بقاع شتى من كل حدب وصوب 
وبالتالى  فالكثرة  فى المرضي  يمكن تفهمها  علي خلفية مفهوم النسبة والتناسب بين المرضي واجمالى عدد السكان فى المساحة الاجمالية 

لوقا 5  
  15. فَذَاعَ الْخَبَرُ عَنْهُ أَكْثَرَ. فَاجْتَمَعَ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لِكَيْ يَسْمَعُوا وَيُشْفَوْا بِهِ مِنْ أَمْرَاضِهِمْ.
16. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَعْتَزِلُ فِي الْبَرَارِي وَيُصَلِّي.
17. وَفِي أَحَدِ الأَيَّامِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ وَكَانَ فَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَمُعَلِّمُونَ لِلنَّامُوسِ جَالِسِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَتَوْا مِنْ كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ. وَكَانَتْ قُوَّةُ الرَّبِّ لِشِفَائِهِمْ.] مجداً.

على سبيل المثال لا الحصر
[5] تقريباً  وكتقدير مبدئي   يقدر  التعداد السكانى  لمنطقة الجليل وماحولها فى ذلك الزمان بما  يناهز  حوالى 250ألفا من السكان تقريباً- وتوجد تقديرات اعلى ..
فهل    اذا فرضنا جدلياً  5000  مرضي ب [ أنواع أمراض  متنوعة ](لوقا40:4)-  يعتبر  شئ  مجافي للمنطق ؟؟؟  لا اظن .

[6]  تنوع الامراض  وتباينها  امر منطقي - ليس العكس - 
فهذا تؤلمه مفاصله وهذا يؤلمه ظهره وذاك تعتريه الحكة وهذه تؤلمها تركبتاها وهذا نظره آخذ  فى ال ضعف .. وهذا يعانى من الضروس والام الاسنان...  هذا موضوعى وواقعى  
والمثير للجدل ان يقول الانجيل خمسة الاف رجل يعانون من   نوع واحد  كالالتهابات الجلدية مثلاً..

[7] بالنسبة للتلبس بالشياطين  :
قدمت احدى عضوات المنتدى   شاهدا اواكثر من العهد القديم افاد    حكم الله  على من داخله جان وتابعه ..
ولان  هذا الدخـــــول والتلّبس كان يتم بادمان التعامل مع الارواح النجسة  وبرضي الانسان  كان هذا الانسان يعاقب بالرجم .
من هذا نستنتج ان فكرة تلبس الشيطان  ودخول الجان فى الانسان ليست مؤلفة  من عنديات كتاب العهد الجديد.
وحالة   نبوخذنصر   رغم عدم ذكر نص حرفي   يفيد بتلبسه بالجان او التوابع الا ان  التفسير الوحيد لتغيير سلوك هذا الشخص - نتيجة لاثامه- وخطاياه - ثم   صلاح حاله بعد زمان  بسبب عدوله  عن خطاياه...يجعل احد تفاسير هذه الظاهرة مقبولا  ان يكون داخله الشيطان او على الاقل  سيطر على عقله ونازعه حرية الادراك والاراده والفهم لوقت ما.
حيث ليس كل الخطآءه  يفقدون عقولهم ويطول شعرهم ليغطى ابدانهم كما النسور  ويأكلون عشب الارض ويخورون كالثيران - فى كل الاحوال .
:

:

:ه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> وكأن السقوط -إبني عبود- هو حالة مجازية..​​
> *للتنويه، ينسى كثيرون، بما فيهم المسيحيين، أن اليهود هم أول المؤمنين بالسيد المسيح. لقد كانوا تلاميذه ورسله،*
> ​أنت أدرى مني بنفسي يا عبود، فكيف تعلق على كلمة قُلتُها و وراءها أكثر من معنى. عاتبة عليك أيضا *لأن اقتطعت كلامي* مركزا على كلمة "ظلمة" .
> ​



*حضرتك قلتى أن كلنا معاقين بسبب السقوط - فى موضوع يتحدث عن عاهات عضوية*

*فـ ..( مُعاق ) بسبب السقوط ..هو تعبير مجازى *

*زى ما بنقول عن شخص لايرى الحقيقة أنه ( أعمى ) مجازاً*

*لكنه فى الحقيقة مُبصر ...

*

*******


*
لست أدرى بحضرتك من نفسك طبعاً*

*أنا رديت على كلام أنتى كاتباه ولم أقتطعه من سياقه*​


أَمَة قال:


> المعجزات ليس لها علاقة بمخالفة الوصايا العشر، عدا أن السيد المسيح لم يخالف الوصايا *ولكنه أخرج مضمونها من ظلمة الشريعة إلى نور النعمة*.


 *وأعرف معنى الشريعة ولا أعرف أنك تقصدين من ورائها أكثر من معنى*

*الشريعة هى الشريعة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *ما أردت ان   اقوله
> ان الانجيل : حباً وشفقةً ورحمةً منه للبشرية عموماً  و-منها شعب اسرائيل كـأحد الشعوب -  رأى فى العدد  الذى   قُدم للمسيح من المرضي - عدداً جسيماً كبيراً - تأثراً  وتعاطفاً وتقديراً  ربما كانوا   بجملتهم مائة او مئتين  آتين من كل أنحاء قري الجليل وآدومية  واورشاليم . هذا ما اردت ايضاحه فكلمة  كثيرين  هى مفتوحة .  وهى ايضا نسبية .​*


 *[FONT=&quot]رأى جدير بالأحترام ... وسليم بنسبة كبيرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعجبنى أكثر أنه رد هادئ ومُتزن ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك للتوضيح 
[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أيش عرفهم*​*[FONT=&quot] دى ...هتلاقيها فى الفقه  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]زى الزانية والزانى .. تعرفوا منين أنهم زنوا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليها تفصيل وشروط أسمه (فقه)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعرافة دى والأستعانة بالجان كانت عند الشعوب الوثنية
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ولآ مش موجودة ... مش لاقيها
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد نص قال أن واحد أو واحدة كان لابسهم جن أو روح نجس أو شيطان [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]





*و لا فيه نص فى العهد الجديد إن واحد أو واحدة كان لابسهم (لفظ : ملبوس أو لابس) جن أو روح نجس 

مش لاقياها أنا كمان 

هو عايز إيه يعنى ؟؟

لو على اللفظ مش موجود فى الكتاب المقدس كله 

لكن لو على لفظ : به أو فيه جن 

موجود فى الاتنين (العهد القديم و الجديد)

:download:

27. «وَاذَا كَانَ فِي رَجُلٍ اوِ امْرَاةٍ جَانٌّ اوْ تَابِعَةٌ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. بِالْحِجَارَةِ يَرْجُمُونَهُ. دَمُهُ عَلَيْهِ».
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 27. «وَاذَا كَانَ فِي رَجُلٍ اوِ امْرَاةٍ جَانٌّ اوْ تَابِعَةٌ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. بِالْحِجَارَةِ يَرْجُمُونَهُ. دَمُهُ عَلَيْهِ».
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]اللى جبتيها دى ترجمة ( سميث وفاندياك ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نشوف باقى التراجم العربية بتقول أية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
( كتاب الحياة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أي رجل أو امرأة يمارس الوساطة مع الجان أو مناجاة الأرواح، ارجموه ويكون دمه على رأسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( الأخبار السارة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من كان من الرجال أو النساء ساحرا أو عرافا، يقتل رجما بالحجارة، ودمه على رأسه[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]( اليسوعية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأي رجل أو امرأة كان مستحضر أرواح أو عرافا، فليقتل قتلا، بالحجارة يرجم: دمه عليه  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التراجم الأنجليزية ؟... حاضر ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]** (*) A man or a woman who is a medium or a wizard shall surely be put to death*
​ *[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**(*) Any man or woman who consults the spirits of the dead shall be stoned to death*​ *[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT]**(*) A man or a woman who is a medium, or who has familiar spirits, shall surely be put to death**[FONT=&quot];[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

المرة الجاية هنضربوكى بحاجة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا ... روحى عشي الولة

[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اللى جبتيها دى ترجمة ( سميث وفاندياك ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نشوف باقى التراجم العربية بتقول أية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ( كتاب الحياة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أي رجل أو امرأة يمارس الوساطة مع الجان أو مناجاة الأرواح، ارجموه ويكون دمه على رأسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ( الأخبار السارة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من كان من الرجال أو النساء ساحرا أو عرافا، يقتل رجما بالحجارة، ودمه على رأسه[/FONT]*
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]( اليسوعية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأي رجل أو امرأة كان مستحضر أرواح أو عرافا، فليقتل قتلا، بالحجارة يرجم: دمه عليه  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*و أنا يعنى جايبالك ترجمة : أم أحمد ؟؟ :w00t:

نستنوا بأة : الناس المحاورين و المشرفين الل هنا يجيبولنا : الأصل العبرى 

و لو  انى مقتنعة إن الل فيه روح شرير  (جن): فى إمكانه يمارس وساطة مع الجن و ممكن يبقى عنده روح عرافة 

لكن سيبك من قناعاتى - إعتبرنى بأخرف 

طب موضوع شاول : الل بغته روح ردىء _ دا إيه ؟؟
​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 يوليو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نستنوا بأة : الناس المحاورين و المشرفين الل هنا يجيبولنا : الأصل العبرى
> 
> ​*


 *سلام المسيح
 فى الاصل العبري كل من يستخدم العرافة ويستحضر ارواح. لكى يستخدموها فى فساد الشعب وابعادهم عن يهوه، فانه يقتل بسبب اتباع هذه الارواح الشريرة التى مصدرها ابليس.
 [Q-BIBLE]*​*سفر اللاويين 20: 6*

*وَالنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تَلْتَفِتُ إِلَى الْجَانِّ،وَإِلَى التَّوَابعِ لِتَزْنِيَ وَرَاءَهُمْ، أَجْعَلُ وَجْهِي ضِدَّ تِلْكَ النَّفْسِ وَأَقْطَعُهَا مِنْ شَعْبِهَا.*
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 يوليو 2016)

يا سيد عبود...معلش...اعتبرني اخوك الصغير!

اذا كنت ناقل لاطروحة تشكيكية لشخص، وتنتظر اجابة لكي تمررها بذهنك بدون ادراك لهدف طارح السؤال....ومع ذلك لست مقتنع بالاجابات لانها لا تمت لطرح السؤال بصلة، فدعنا اذا نتكلم لطارح السؤال مباشرة عله يقتنع بما قلنا، او على الاقل قم بنقل وجهة نظرنا بمصداقية، كما قمت وبلا شك بطرح تساؤل المشكك بمصداقية!

على كل حال الخلاصة هي كما يلي اقتنعتم (معه هو) ام لم تقتنعوا!

العهد القديم ذكر وبوضح دور الارواح الشريرة من خلال تسليطها لتتكلم "بافواه الانبياء الكذبة" كما اشرت في ايات متعددة وانا مستعد لجلب التفاسير بما لا يقبل ادنى شك ان الارواح "تقمصت" الانس لتعمل عملها بدون ادنى شك!

والنقطة الاهم هي الكثرة في المعاقين والملبوسين...وكون ان العهد القديم لم يذكرها باي شكل من الاشكال فهذه ليس حجة، فكما قلنا فأن للعهد القديم "سرد" معين للاحداث يختلف عن العهد الجديد، بسبب الفارق الزمني وبسبب عوامل اخرى انا سردتها ومستعد لسردها من جديد مع تعقيب يشفي الغليل ان احببت.

المهم في الطرح هنا ان نجد وجهة نظر متوازية للطرح المسيحي، والا فأن ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر، وانت قمت بنقل وجهة نظر يهودية، وانت شخص محايد، فدع عنك قناعاتك الشخصية ولنستمع لوجهة نظر يهودية خالصة!

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2016)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> يا سيد عبود...معلش...اعتبرني اخوك الصغير!
> 
> اذا كنت ناقل لاطروحة تشكيكية لشخص، وتنتظر اجابة لكي تمررها بذهنك بدون ادراك لهدف طارح السؤال....ومع ذلك لست مقتنع بالاجابات لانها لا تمت لطرح السؤال بصلة، فدعنا اذا نتكلم لطارح السؤال مباشرة عله يقتنع بما قلنا، او على الاقل قم بنقل وجهة نظرنا بمصداقية، كما قمت وبلا شك بطرح تساؤل المشكك بمصداقية!


 *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد سؤال مطروح ... ولا توجد حوارات من الأساس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا هو منتدى ولا مدونة ولا صفحة فيس*​​ *[FONT=&quot] دة موقع مكتبة متفرع من موقع تُسجل بالأيميل يصلك باس وورد التحميل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يُرسلون لك منشورات دورية ومجلات ومقالات وكتب ..ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطلبنا منهم مراجع عن ( الأحوال الشخصية عند اليهود ) باللغة العربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش أسئلة ولا حوارات ولا مناقشات للكاتب أو لفكره 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا هنا بانقاشكم أنتم لأننا أعضاء فى منتدى تبشيرى ونعرف بعضنا البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المقالة تستنكر : 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= سبعة شياطين داخل "مريم المجدلية " وشياطين تكفى قطيع من الخنازير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(( فَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ كُلُّ الشَّيَاطِينِ قَائِلِينَ: «أَرْسِلْنَا إِلَى الْخَنَازِيرِ لِنَدْخُلَ فِيهَا» ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد طرد منها سبعة شياطين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= " أبراهيم " و " موسى " لم يتقابلا مع شيطانٍ واحد 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ليس عندنا أى خبر بهذه الشياطين وغير مذكور عندنا أن الشياطين (تحتل) جسد الأنسان[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العهد القديم والعهد الجديد يتفقا على نبوة الأنبياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بغض النظر عن أسلوب الكتابة أو طريقة السرد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووضع التفاسير من جانب آباء مسيحيون ليس بُحجة على اليهود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحُجة تكون بـ " نص " ثابت غير مُختَلّف عليه يُفنِّد أو يُكذِّب المقالة  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فادى ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنا باتعلم من طالب ماجستير أصغر منى بـ 20 سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعنديش أى مشكلة أتعلم من أى شخص [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (1 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 
اخى الحبيب عبود 


قال الرب يسوع  في الكتاب المقدس في يوحنا 12: 28-27   
ولكن لاجل هذا اتيت الى هذه الساعة
ايها الاب مجد اسمك!». 
فجاء صوت من السماء:«مجدت، وامجد ايضا!».

ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رومية 3: 23-24  
اذ الجميع اخطاوا واعوزهم مجد الله،
متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح،

فربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح جاء ليمنحنا الخلاص لنحصل على الحياة الأبدية

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص


----------



## خادم البتول (2 أغسطس 2016)

سلام المسيح لأخينا الحبيب معالي الأستاذ عبود ولكل الأحباء الذين شاركوا بهذا النقاش الثري. أشكر الأستاذ عبود أيضا على سؤاله وكل أسئلته، فرغم أنها ما زالت أسئلة عقلية وفكرية بحتة، بعيدة  فيما أعتقد عن التأمل والنمو الروحي الحقيقي وعما يفيد الإنسان حقا، رغم ذلك فهي دائما تحرك المياه الراكدة فتنعش العقل وتفتح مساحات التفكير والتجديد والبحث. اسمحوا لي بهذا التعليق البسيط ـ إضافة لكل ما سبق ـ  ما دمتُ حاضرا وما دامت بعض الأمور فيما يبدو لا تزال عالقة. 

* * *​
*أولا*: هناك بداية تدليس أو خطأ أساسي في رسالة الصديق اليهودي، وهو أن اللغة العبرية كلها ليس بها أي كلمة ترادف بدقة كلمة الشيطان ـ "ديمون" اليونانية الأصل ـ المستخدمة بالعهد الجديد. أقرب الكلمات العبرية هنا هي "*شيديم*"، بصيغة الجمع (من شيدو الأكادية)، وقد وردت بالفعل في العهد القديم. لكن دلالة شيديم وغيرها من كلمات قريبة (شعريم مثلا، وحتى ألوهيم أحيانا) دلالة تختلف ـ قليلا أو كثيرا ـ عن دلالة "ديمون" اليونانية. أي أن الكلمة ـ حتى إن وجدت بالعهد القديم ـ فإن المترجم من العبرية لن يترجمها بالضرورة إلى "شيطان" أو "ديمون" كل مرة. على سبيل المثال وردت "شيديم" في تثنية 32 عدد 17، حيث تقرأ الترجمة: "ذبحوا *لأوثان *ليست الله. لآلهة لم يعرفوها، أحداث قد جاءت من قريب لم يرهبها آباؤكم". فالكلمة هنا هي شيديم، أقرب الكلمات العبرية لـ"شيطان". رغم ذلك جاءت بالعربية هكذا، كـ"أوثان"، لأن هذه في سياق "الذبح" كانت الترجمة الأفضل (أما الإنجليزية ـ نسخة الملك جيمس ـ فقد استخدمت هنا كلمة ثالثة هي "ديفلز"، وهي "شياطين" ولكنها ليست بالضبط "ديمون" اليونانية أيضا من حيث المعنى). 

*ثانيا*: حتى يزيد الأمر اشتباكا وتعقيدا فإن كلمة "ديمون" اليونانية والتي استخدمها العهد الجديد تعرضت *هي نفسها *على مدار القرون لتغيير كبير في الدلالة والمفهوم المقصود من ورائها، لأن أصل الكلمة كان يشير إلى "روح" أو "قوة فائقة" عموما وليس بالضرورة أن تكون روحا "شريرة" أو "شيطانية". بل إن ديمون في الأصول المبكرة تماما (زمن هومير مثلا) كانت بالأحرى تعني "قوة إلهية" أو "آلهة صغيرة"، وبالتالي كانت "ظلال المعنى" توحي بالخير أكثر مما توحي بالشر. 

*بعبارة أخرى*: نحن بصدد بحث طويل ومتخصص، وهو بحث لغوي وثقافي معا، لأنه لا يتناول فقط الكلمات الموجودة في هذه اللغة وما يقابلها في تلك، ولكنه يتناول أيضا "*المفاهيم*" القائمة لهذه الكلمات في الثقافة زمن كتابة الوحي و"*الدلالة*" التي تستدعيها هذه الكلمات في العقول، ناهيك عن *تطور *هذه المفاهيم والدلالات سيان في "الوعي" اليهودي أو المسيحي على مدى آلاف السنين. 

من ثم حتى نختصر فالسؤال الأهم هو: هل يوجد في الثقافة اليهودية وفي الوعي اليهودي مفهوم *الشيطان* عموما، ثم بوجه خاص مفهوم الشياطين التي "تتقمص" أو "تدخل" أو "تلبس" الإنسان وتسبب الأمراض المختلفة وعلى رأسها الجنون؟ الإجابة هي *نعم وبكل تأكيد*، ولو أن صديقنا اليهودي يتعمد الإيحاء بغير ذلك فهو مدلس كبير. نحن نعرف ذلك يقينا ـ بغض النظر عن نصوص العهد القديم ـ من تراث الكابالا والتلمود والهاجاداه وسائر كنب الفلكلور والأساطير اليهودية المختلفة. بل إن طقوس "تحضير" هذه الشياطين و"طردها" من جسد الإنسان كتب عنها المؤرخ الشهير يوسيفوس وقد شهد إحداها بنفسه ورآها بعينيه. 

أما العهد القديم فإن له وضعا خاصا: لقد اقتصد العهد القديم نسبيا في هذا الباب، رغم حضوره في الوعي والثقافة كما ذكرنا، لأن معنى الكلمات العبرية نفسها، دلالة ومفهوم هذه "الأرواح" و"القوى" الفائقة كما تعبر عنها شيديم وغيرها، كان يمتد ليشمل "قوى" و"أرواح" الأوثان أيضا، أي "الآلهة الأخرى"، وليس فقط مجرد "مخلوقات" سيئة السمعة أو السلوك. حركة الوحي واللغة في العهد القديم كانت تدفع من ثم في الاتجاه المعاكس: نحو "يهوه" كإله واحد فوق كل هذه الآلهة و"القوى" المضادة ـ حقيقية كانت أو خرافية. إن *السياق نفسه *لم يكن قائما كي نخبر مثلا عن شياطين تستطيع أن تسبب الأمراض أو المعاناة للإنسان. الدفع كان بالعكس، في اتجاه ينفي بالأحرى قوة هذه الشياطين وأي قوة أخرى أمام قوة الرب. نحن هنا في مرحلة "*التأسيس*" الأولى، أو ـ إذا جاز التعبير ـ في بدايات "*الوعي*" الإنساني نفسه الذي كان غارقا في الوثنية والخرافة، فكان هدف الكتاب بالتالي هو تأسيس قوة الله الواحد في المقابل. إن مجرد الإخبار عن "قوى" أو "أرواح" أو شياطين تفعل كذا وكذا كان من شأنه التأكيد ضمنا على قوة هذه الآلهة الأخرى أمام الرب، بل ربما تمثل حتى تحديا لهيمنته، وهذا كان عكس اتجاه السير وعكس المقصود تماما، وعليه فحتى السياق نفسه كما قلنا لم يكن موجودا. 

علاوة على ذلك، وكما نقرأ على سبيل المثال بالكتاب الشهير "الغصن الذهبي" للسير جيمس فريزر وغيره، فإن الإنسان القديم عموما كان يعيش في *عالم يعج بالأرواح*. إن الشعوب القديمة كلها، وعلى مدار آلاف السنين، اعتقدت ـ بدرجة أو بأخرى ـ أن كل شيء بالكون "*كائن حي*" له "*روح*" بل له درجة من "*الإدراك*" أيضا. هذه الأرواح لم تكن فقط بالأوثان أو التماثيل التي عبدها الوثني وإنما بكل شيء حول الإنسان: للصخرة روح. للشجرة روح. للنهر روح. للكواكب أرواح. الهواء مملكة تمتلئ بالأرواح، وكذا الغابات.. والبحار.. والصحارى.. والجبال.. فوق الأرض أرواح وتحت الأرض أرواح وبالسماء أرواح.

اتسعت من ثم الثقافة لتعكس ذلك كله وأخذت الكلمات العبرية دلالة وجودية وكونية، تمتد لتشمل تقريبا كل "*القوى*" من أكبر الآلهة إلى أصغر الأحجار، ناهيك عن سائر الظواهر الطبيعية، ناهيك عن سائر العلل ونوبات الجنون، وناهيك عن كل ما يسكن "تحت الأرض" ـ أرواح الموتى وعالمهم الغامض الرهيب. 


وعليه إجمالا نستطيع في الختام أن نقول: إن العهد القديم لم يمسك حقا عن ذكر الشياطين، وكأنها ظهرت "*فجأة*" بالعهد الجديد، بل إنه حافل بذكر الشياطين وإن لم تأخذ هذا الاسم تحديدا بالضرورة في كل مرة. علاوة على ذلك فإنه حتى لو أمسك العهد القديم عن الشياطين ـ على الأقل نسبيا، أو مقارنة بالعهد الجديد ـ فليس مرجع ذلك أنها كانت غائبة عن الوعي أو الثقافة اليهودية، بل بالعكس تماما: مرجع ذلك أن حضورها كان طاغيا مفرطا في هذه الثقافة وسائر الثقافات من حولها. 

* * *​
أما عدد الشياطين التي يمكن أن تحتل الجسد الواحد (سبعة مثلا في حالة المجدلية أو حتى سبعمائة في غيرها) فهذا استنكار لا وجه له. ما هو وجه الاستنكار؟ هل يؤمن صاحبنا ابتداء أن الشيطان يمكنه أن "يلبس" الإنسان أو "يحتل" جسده؟ إذا كان لا يؤمن بهذا فلا معنى لاستنكار العدد، لأنه لا يؤمن بالإمكانية نفسها سيان كان شيطانا واحدا أو ألف شيطان. أما إذا كان يؤمن بالإمكانية ولكن يستنكر الكثرة، فإن ذلك يستلزم أولا أن يخبرنا ما هو العدد المقبول أو المسموح. لماذا يقبل مثلا باحتلال شيطان واحد للجسد ولكن لا يقبل باحتلال اثنين أو ثلاثة أو ثلاثة آلاف؟ ما هو المعيار؟ 

لا حاجة من ثم للرد على هذا الاستنكار الذي لا وجه له ولا معنى، ولكن نضيف باختصار شديد: إن الشياطين دائما هي شيطان واحد. فإذا اجتمع أكثر من شيطان بجسد واحد، كما في الأمثلة المذكورة بالكتاب، فإنها ـ بغض النظر عن عددها ـ تشكل معا "*عقلا*" واحدا و"*كيانا*" واحدا، بل حتى تأخذ في الغالب "اسما واحدا" تعرف به إذا أردت تسميتها. إن الشياطين ليست "*شخوصا*" مستقلة ومنفصلة كالآدميين، بل هي إذا جاز التعبير أقرب لـ"*قـوى*" غير متجسدة يمكنها بالتالي أن تتحد معا وأن تزيد قوتها وتشتد حين تجتمع هكذا "*كوحدة واحدة*"، فإذا اجتمعت معا فهي تتحرك كوحدة واحدة دائما تندمج فيها "الأجزاء" جميعا، أي كشيطان واحد قوي يستطيع أن يفعل ما لا تستطيع الأجزاء أن تفعله منفردة. (نلمح ذلك على سبيل المثال في لوقا 11: "متى خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز في أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة وإذ لا يجد يقول أرجع إلى بيتي الذي خرجت منه * فيأتي ويجده مكنوسا مزينا (أي لا يستطيع الدخول) * ثم يذهب ويأخذ سبعة أرواح أخر أشر منه فتدخل وتسكن هناك فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله"). 

* * *​
وبعد، يبقى هذا كله في النهاية مجرد غيض من فيض يا أستاذ عبود، ولكن أحسبه كافيا ـ مع كل ما كتبه الأحباء جميعا من قبلي ـ حتى يتحقق الفهم على نحو أفضل. هناك إشارات وأسئلة أخرى عديدة وردت في سياق النقاش (مثلا: السقوط وكيف أنه سبب الأمراض كلها عضوية وغير عضوية: هذا لم يكن في الحقيقة مجرد تعبير "مجازي" بل هي حقيقة حرفية. هناك أيضا موضوع الشياطين نفسه وعلاقته بالأمراض وكيف أن الكتاب يتناقض ولو ظاهريا مع العلم الحديث حين يعزو الأمراض للشياطين بينما يعزوها العلم حاليا للفيروسات مثلا.. وهكذا). لكل هذه الأسئلة شرح وإجابة ورد ـ إذا أردت ـ ولكنني أكتفي الآن بهذا القدر فقد أطلت بالفعل، علاوة على أنني شخصيا، وكما ذكرت في البداية، لا أرى في كل هذه الأمور أية فائدة، إذ لا تقود الإجابة عنها إلى أي "إدراك" حقيقي أو إلى أي اقتراب من الله الذي هو الغاية والهدف وحقيقة الحقائق كلها. أشكرك مرة أخرى ولك في الختام خالص تحياتي ومحبتي.  

* * *
​
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2016)

*خادم البتول هنا ؟:flowers:


ديه معجزة و لا معجزة و لا معجزة ؟

:blush2:​*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]إذا ذُكِرت مُتعة القراءة ...ذُكِّرَ " خادم البتول ":flowers:*​​


خادم البتول قال:


> حركة الوحي واللغة في العهد القديم كانت تدفع من ثم في الاتجاه المعاكس: نحو "يهوه" كإله واحد فوق كل هذه الآلهة و"القوى" المضادة ـ حقيقية كانت أو خرافية. *إن السياق نفسه لم يكن قائما كي نخبر مثلا عن شياطين تستطيع أن تسبب الأمراض أو المعاناة للإنسان*. الدفع كان بالعكس، *في اتجاه ينفي بالأحرى قوة هذه الشياطين وأي قوة أخرى أمام قوة الرب*. نحن هنا في مرحلة "*التأسيس*" الأولى، أو ـ إذا جاز التعبير ـ في بدايات "*الوعي*" الإنساني نفسه الذي كان غارقا في الوثنية والخرافة،
> فكان هدف الكتاب بالتالي هو تأسيس قوة الله الواحد في المقابل.
> إن مجرد الإخبار عن "قوى" أو "أرواح" أو شياطين تفعل كذا وكذا *كان من شأنه التأكيد ضمنا على قوة هذه الآلهة الأخرى أمام الرب،* بل ربما تمثل حتى تحديا لهيمنته، وهذا كان عكس اتجاه السير وعكس المقصود تماما، *وعليه فحتى السياق نفسه كما قلنا لم يكن موجودا*. ​


 *[FONT=&quot] ( حسب كلامك )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن هدف العهد القديم هو تأسيس لقوة الله فتجاهل وجود شياطين تسبب الأمراض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع انه كان يحارب الوثنية بكل شراسة وبما تحفى وتمتلأ به ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يتضح لنا ( فى العهد الجديد ) وجود قوى أخرى تُمثل تحدياً لهيمنة الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأنه ( حسب تأكيدك ) : أن السياق نفسه لم يكن موجوداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا الراجل كان عنده حق عندما طرح أستنكاره :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى وكيف ظهرت كل هذه الشياطين ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ثقافات الجن والشياطين بالفعل موجودة وفى كل العصور والحضارات وجميع اللغات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى نقبل بوجود (معجزة) ما ..لآبد من وجود أصل العِّلّة لتحقيقها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأصل العِّلّة هنا ( تلبس الشياطين وطردها ) مفقود نصاً ...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( صاحبك ) لم يذكر الكابالا والتلمود والهاجاداه والأساطير ..فلماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يتحدث عن ما يُطلق عليه ( العهد القديم ) عندك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى تضعه جنباً الى جنب العهد الجديد وتقرأهما معاً بإيمانٍ واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كوحدة واحدة لا تنفصم ...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نأتى للجزئية التى لم تتعرض لها ... ولم يتعرض لها أحد ..

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قد عَرِفنا أن الشيطان يُقاوم الوحدانية وعبادة الله الواحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأين كان هو عند تأسيس تلك الوحدانية بواسطة "إبراهيم" و "موسى" ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"موسى" يتجه إلى الرب صاعداً أربعين يوماً ليتلقى الوصايا العشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك لم يعترض طريقه الشيطان

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين تعرض الشيطان لـ "يسوع" بالتجربة أربعين يوماً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ترى معى وجه أتفاق القصة ووجه أستنكاره للموضوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشيطان يختفى هناك ويظهر هنا [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​​[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot] *​​[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot] *​​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]نأتى للجزئية التى لم تتعرض لها ... ولم يتعرض لها أحد ..
> 
> ...





*استاذ عبود سؤال بس دى وجهة نظرك ام وجهة نظر الموقع اليهودى؟؟؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2016)

> QUOTE=القسيس محمد;3741125]
> *استاذ عبود سؤال بس دى وجهة نظرك ام وجهة نظر الموقع اليهودى؟؟؟
> 
> *​


[/QUOTE]   *[FONT=&quot]تم طرحها من البداية ... هنا*​​ :download::download::download:​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إشكالية الشياطين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> نبي الله وخليله "إبراهيم" – و"موسى" كليمه – عليهما السلام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يتقابلا طيلة حياتهما مع شيطان واحد  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو تجاوزنا عن مسألة الشيطان الذى جرب "يسوع" مدة أربعين يوماً *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]ثم كررتها هنا أيضاُ ...[/FONT]*​ :download::download::download:​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]= " أبراهيم " و " موسى " لم يتقابلا مع شيطانٍ واحد
> *​
> ​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]و لم يتعرض لها أحد بالرد أو الشرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطرح كله تم أختصاره وأستبعاد ما ليس له علاقة بموضوعنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 
*ممكن اعرف رايك بالموضوع استاذ عبود بما ان حضرتك ناقله؟؟*​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]= " أبراهيم " و " موسى " لم يتقابلا مع شيطانٍ واحد


[FONT=&quot]استاذ عبود

[FONT=&quot]ساجيبك كمسيحي - لأن [FONT=&quot]وجهة نظري بالتأكيد ستكون مختلفة عن ا[FONT=&quot]لموقع اليهودي

[FONT=&quot]ق[FONT=&quot]ضية ( الشيطان ) هي في الحقيقة وردت في العهد القديم
[FONT=&quot]
سفر الأيام الأول – الإصحاح 21: (... و تآمرالشيطان ضد إسرائيل)

[FONT=&quot]لكنني افهم معنى الكلمة بشكل اخر[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] وهو ان الشيطان عبارة عن ( عمل وفكر )


[FONT=&quot]يعني مثلا - قوم موسى عندما عبدوا عجلا من ذهب عندما كان الكليم موسى يكتب وصايا الرب العشرة

[FONT=&quot]هذا العمل بحد ذاته هو عمل شيطاني

[FONT=&quot]عندما يفكر الانسان بالقتل مثلا او الزنا او السرقة فهذه كلها افكار شيطانية


[FONT=&quot]لذلك فالشيطان بالنس[FONT=&quot]بة لي [FONT=&quot]لايشترط بالضرورة ان يكون منفصلا بشكل تام عني

[FONT=&quot]ولذلك فوظيفة الشيطان هن هي وظيفة اختبارية للمؤمن المسيحي

[FONT=&quot]تختبر فيها مدى قوة ايمانه وصلابة موقفه


[FONT=&quot]هذا كان جوابي بشكل مختصر ومفيد

[FONT=&quot]وشكرا**[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## انت الفادي (3 أغسطس 2016)

سلام المسيح للجميع.
انا سأرد علي الموضوع من وجهة نظري فقط
منذ الخليقة و الشيطان يحارب الانسان و يتسلط عليه ايضا. سواء ذكر هذا ام لا في العهد القديم. 
لكن انبياء العهد القديم لم يكن لهم سلطان علي هذه الارواح. لان كل البشرية كانت تحت نير العبودية.
فقط بمجئ السيد المسيح اعطي الانسان اخيرا السلطان لمحاربة هذه الارواح من بأسم السيد المسيح.
دليلي هو: محاولة التلاميذ لاستخراج ارواح نجسة و لكنهم فشلو فقام السيد المسيح بتوبيخهم و قام هو بهذا العمل. و في الاخير اعطاهم هو بنفسه السلطان لاستخراج الارواح النجسة:


> لو 9: 1ودعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا على جميع الشياطين وشفاء امراض


من هذا نعرف ان الانسان لم يكن له السلطان و لكن السيد المسيح اعطانا هذا السلطان.
نأتي لنقطة لماذا لم يذكر او يأتي احتكاك في العهد القديم للانبياء مع الارواح النجسة. فالرد بسيط جدا. عدم سرد رواية لا يعني عدم حدوثها. و لكن حتي لو حدثت فكيف كان الانبياء سيتعاملو معها و هم ليس لديهم السلطان عليها؟ 
اذن عدم ذكر مثل هذه الاحداث لا يعني عدم حدوثها. 
هذا مجرد رد علي ما فهمته من السؤال و الحوار الدائر. بالرغم من ان الحوار اخذ منحنيات عميقة جدا تفوق معرفتي.


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أغسطس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خادم البتول هنا ؟:flowers:
> 
> 
> ديه معجزة و لا معجزة و لا معجزة ؟
> ...




:flowers: ​ إليك الورد يا إيريني. 

أشكر محبتك وتعليقك يا نجمتنا بالشمال ونسمتنا على البحر. نعم، في زيارة قصيرة.. لا أعرف حقا لماذا ولكن أعرف على الأقل أن المحبة تربطني أبديا بالبعض هنا وأنت يا إيريني دون شك منهم، وبالنظر إلى زيارتي الأخيرة فإنني أزوركم فيما يبدو مرة كل عام تقريبا (زيارتي الأخيرة كانت قبل عام وشهرين بالضبط، لكن أحدا لم يعرف بها لأنهم باركوني ساعتها ـ مرة أخرى ـ بحذف ما كتبت)! على أي حال سيان غبت أم حضرت، كتبت أم امتنعت، أنتم دائما بقلبي يا أختي الغالية ودائما أمتن بلا حدود لمحبتكم.

* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أغسطس 2016)

أخي الحبيب الأستاذ عبود: أشكرك على رسالتك وكلماتك الرقيقة الطيبة. أنا أيضا أستمتع بكل ما تكتب وأحرص دائما على قراءته على الأقل ما دمت حاضرا. تحياتي دائما لشخصكم العزيز وقلمكم المبدع.

   غير أنك يا صديقي فيما يبدو قد تأثرت كثيرا بما قال ذلك اليهودي حتى أنك ـ ربما دون وعي ـ صرت كاليهود معاندا مكابرا "صلب الرقبة"! بل ـ مَن يدري ـ لعلك تفاجئنا عما قريب بأعظم المفاجآت حقا: حين تخبرنا أنك اقتنعت بالفكر اليهودي وأن رحلتك الطويلة قد انتهت أخيرا باعتناق اليهودية! بهذا يكون الله قد أتم بالغعل نعمته عليك وأحسن حقا خاتمتك كما أحسن فاتحتك! :smile01

 * * *​​*1*
 *أن هدف العهد القديم هو تأسيس لقوة الله فتجاهل وجود شياطين تسبب الأمراض، مع انه كان يحارب الوثنية بكل شراسة وبما تحفى وتمتلأ به!*
   عذرا ولكن التفكير هكذا ينطوي على فساد في المنطق. لم يمسك العهد القديم عن "الشياطين التي تسبب الأمراض" وإنما بالحري أمسك عن "الأمراض" ذاتها. أمسك عن الجنون والصرع والبرص وسائر ذلك، والسبب كما قلنا هو انعدام السياق والمناسبة. فساد المنطق إذا ـ ولا أقول التدليس ـ هو أنك تفترض "*حضور*" الجنون، مثلا، ثم تستنكر وتتعجب لـ"*غياب*" الشيطان الذي يسببه! أنت تتساءل "*أين الشيطان الذي يسبب الجنون كما تزعمون*؟" مع أن الجنون نفسه ليس واردا. أو بتعبير آخر: "ـ فين التعابين؟ ـ طب هو فين الظابط؟"  لقد غاب المرض وسبب المرض *كلاهما *من العهد القديم وليس السبب فقط. يستقيم المنطق بالتالي لو أن المرض كان حاضرا وغاب الشيطان الذي يسببه، فعندئذ يجوز أن تسأل: *هذا هو الجنون*، فأين الشيطان الذي تزعمون؟ أما إذا غاب كلاهما فلا وجه للاستنكار. هذا أولا.

 ثانيا: إنه رغم انعدام السياق والمناسبة فلم يخل العهد القديم تماما من إشارات تربط المرض بالشيطان، وليس أشهر من أيوب وسفره. هل يقع سفر أيوب بالعهد القديم أم بالعهد الجديد؟ نرى بسفر أيوب ـ وهو من أقدم أسفار الكتاب المقدس ـ حضور الشيطان ظاهرا واضحا دون أي لبس أو مواربة، فماذا فعل الشيطان بأيوب؟ ألم تكن هذه حالة مرض ـ بل كان حتى مرضا عضويا وليس جنونا أو صرعا؟ لقد ضرب الشيطان أيوب بالمرض "من باطن قدمه إلى هامته"، بل كان هذا المرض عنيفا لدرجة أن أصحابه حين رأوه "لم يعرفوه، فرفعوا أصواتهم وبكوا، ومزق كل واحد جبته، وذروا ترابا فوق رؤوسهم..."؟ فإذا كان "الكامل المستقيم" الصدّيق البار أيوب الذي قال عنه الرب "ليس مثله في الأرض" قد مرض على هذا النحو ـ *بشهادة العهد القديم *ـ وكان سبب مرضه الشيطان ـ *بشهادة العهد القديم *ـ فلماذا تستنكر أن يكون الشيطان وجنده في العهد الجديد هم أيضا سبب الأمراض التي تصيب عامة الناس؟ هذا ثانيا. 

 ثالثا: إن سكوت العهد القديم عن الأمراض وأسبابها لا يعني سكوته عن "الشياطين"، لأن الحرب ضد الوثنية هي *نفسها *الحرب ضد الشياطين، وهذا ما ذكرناه بالفعل. إن الأوثان نفسها هي "شيديم" كما قلنا وأتيناك بشاهد ذلك من الكتاب. وعليه فإن الكتاب لم "يتجاهل" أبدا الشياطين، بل بالعكس: إن اشتباكه الرئيسي معها. إما إذا كنت تعني "ديمون" تحديدا، الشياطين التي تلبس الأجساد وتسبب الأمراض، فهذا مجرد فرع من شجرة بل من غابة كاملة، وهذا هو ما لم يتوفر السياق له بوجه عام. أما عندما توفر السياق وجاءت المناسبة، ولو نادرا، في سفر مبكر مستقل هو أيوب كما رأينا، فعلى الفور ظهر *الشيطان *بكل جلاء ورأينا أنه سبب التجربة *وسبب المرض*.​ *2*
 *ثم يتضح لنا (فى العهد الجديد) وجود قوى أخرى تُمثل تحدياً لهيمنة الله.*    لا.. لم يمسك الكتاب عن هذه الشياطين في العهد الجديد كما فعل قبلا لأن الوضع هنا أصبح يختلف تماما: هنا يخاطب الوحي شعبا عرف بالفعل ربه ووضع كتابه وأقام شريعته منذ 600 عام على الأقل قبلها. يخاطب أمة عادت من سبيها وأدركت هويتها وأقامت هيكلها ورفعت كهنوتها وحفظت ناموسها ومارست شعائرها وبرز فقهاؤها وشيوخها ومعلموها وكتبتها. هنا أورشليم يا سيدي، وهذه الآن "*مؤسسة*" اليهودية. نحن في "وعي" جديد كليا، وفي هذا الوعي الجديد لم يعد ممكنا لأي شيطان أن يمثل تحديا لهيمنة الله، كما لم يعد ممكنا لأية قوة مهما عظمت أن تفوق قوة الله أو أن تلتبس معها ولا حتى في عقول العامة. 

   وكما يتطور الوعي الإنساني ويرتفع، كذا يتطور الوحي الإلهي وتتوالى إعلاناته بما يتناسب مع هذا الوعي ويقوده في الوقت ذاته لمستويات أرفع وآفاق أرحب، حتى يبلغ كلاهما المنتهى فيلتقي الوعي والوحي أخيرا في نقطة "الخلاص". فإذا كان المخلص ذاته قد حضر، فلتحضر إذا كل الشياطين وقوات الشر، تلك التي طالما تألم الناس بسببها.
​ *3*
 *لكى نقبل بوجود (معجزة) ما ..لآبد من وجود أصل العِّلّة لتحقيقها*
 *وأصل العِّلّة هنا (تلبس الشياطين وطردها) مفقود نصاً ...*بالضبط، من فمك أدينك: العلة نفسها (أي المرض) هي المفقود نصا، وليست الشياطين. غابت "شياطين العلة" بالعهد القديم لغياب العلل نفسها ـ باستثناء علة أيوب كما رأينا وربما هناك غيرها ولكني شخصيا لا أذكر. لذلك نحن ـ كباحثين ـ نسأل: *فماذا كان وضع المجانين والمصروعين وغيرهم إذا في ذلك العصر وكيف فسرت الثقافة آنذاك عللهم وأمراضهم؟ *وهكذا بحثا عن الإجابة ذهبنا للتاريخ (يوسيفوس) وذهبنا للفلكلور والأساطير (الهاجاداه وغيرها)، وكلاهما شهد بحضور الشياطين، وكلاهما ذكرناه بالمرة السابقة.
​*4*​*نأتى للجزئية التى لم تتعرض لها ... ولم يتعرض لها أحد ..*​*قد عَرِفنا أن الشيطان يُقاوم الوحدانية وعبادة الله الواحد*​*فأين كان هو عند تأسيس تلك الوحدانية بواسطة "إبراهيم" و "موسى"؟*​*"موسى" يتجه إلى الرب صاعداً أربعين يوماً ليتلقى الوصايا العشر*​*ومع ذلك لم يعترض طريقه الشيطان*​*فى حين تعرض الشيطان لـ "يسوع " بالتجربة أربعين يوماً*​*هل ترى معى وجه أتفاق القصة ووجه أستنكاره للموضوع؟*​*الشيطان يختفى هناك ويظهر هنا*​ لا.. لا أرى معك وجه الاتفاق، سامحني! أنا بالحري أرى عملية نصب واحتيال وأعجب كيف فاتتك وأنت المحامي وفقيه القانون!   

   يا سيدي: باستثناء المدة (40 يوما) ما هو حقا وجه اتفاق هاتين القصتين؟ 

   تأمل: رجل يقضي شهر عسل قصير مع عروسه في الساحل الشمالي لمدة 10 أيام بعدها يعودان لعش الزوجية السعيد، ورجل آخر في حجز دمنهور يحقق معه وكيل النائب العام لمدة 10 أيام قبل أن يأمر أخيرا بالإفراج عنه فيعود لبيته: هل ترى وجه الاتفاق بين القصتين؟ 

   أنت تقول نعم ـ *10 أيام*!!! فأي منطق هذا يا رجل؟؟؟ 

 *ذاك *رجل كان يقف في حضرة القدوس ذاته وسط السحاب مكللا بالمجد الإلهي وقد تغطى الجبل كله بالبهاء وتدثر بالهيبة والقدسية والجلال، بينما *هذا *رب أخلى ذاته وصعد للبرية الجرداء جسدا تقيا متضعا فكان مع الوحوش والتجارب أربعين يوما: *أي اتفاق بين القصتين؟ *​   السؤال الحقيقي هو: بغض النظر عن هذا المشهد "الأربعيني" تحديدا، *هل جرب الشيطان إبراهيم وموسى كما جرب يسوع؟* الإجابة ببساطة هي نعم. الكتاب لا يخبرنا صراحة بذلك ولكننا نعلم ـ من الكتاب ـ أن الشيطان يجرب الجميع دون استثناء، وإلا ما تجاسر أن يجرب السيد نفسه رغم كل ما ظهر من تفرده ومجده قبل التجربة. أما موسى، على سبيل المثال، *فما أدراك *ما قصته تفصيلا خاصا في الأربعين عاما الأولى من عمره؟ *ما أدراك *بما حدث له ومعه، وبه نما وصفا وعلا وارتقى وتأهل لتلك المهمة التاريخية التي كانت تعده الأقدار لها؟

   يا سيدي: إن الشيطان *في المعتقد اليهودي نفسه *هو "*المشتكي*"! هذا هو اسمه ودوره. هذه تحديدا هي *مهمته *التي خلقه الله لأجلها: أن "يشتكي" ضد الإنسان وأن يختبره ويجربه، بالضبط كما حدث مع أيوب ورواه لنا الكتاب. فهل كان أيوب أبر وأعظم من كليم الله موسى، أو أهم وأفضل من أبينا خليل الله إبراهيم أبي الآباء والبطاركة وصاحب العهد والبركات كلها؟ *هل التفت "المشتكي" إلى أيوب ولم ينتبه إلى إبراهيم؟؟؟ *هل عجز ملاك الرب العظيم ـ والذي لا يملك أصلا حرية الاختيار حسب المعتقد اليهودي ـ عن مهمته التي خلق لأجلها؟

   بعبارة أخرى: *لا يملك اليهود أنفسهم *حسب معتقدهم، وحسب كتابهم، أن ينكروا تجربة الشيطان لإبراهيم ولموسى ولكل إنسان دون استثناء وطئ الأرض منذ آدم حتى اليوم ـ بغض النظر عما يرويه الكتاب أو يمسك عن روايته. لقد جرب الشيطان يقينا إبراهيم وجرب يقينا موسى ولو لم يذكر الكتاب ذلك أو يحكي تفصيلا عنه، بل لعلها تجارب عديدة وليست تجربة واحدة! بل أكثر من ذلك أزعم أن هذه التجارب موجودة بالفعل في طي الكتاب وإن كان ذلك ضمنا وليس تفصيلا كما هو الحال مع السيد المسيح. ​   ولكن بغض النظر عن معتقد اليهود وحتى عن الكتاب نفسه، وكأن العقل والمنطق فقط هما دليلنا: هل إمساك الكتاب عن ذكر تجربة من الشيطان لإبراهيم أو لموسى يعني بالضرورة أن هذه التجربة لم تحدث أبدا؟ أي منطق هذا يا معالي المستشار؟ كما كتب أخونا الحبيب *أنت الفادي *توا بكل بساطة: "عدم سرد رواية لا يعني عدم حدوثها"! أفهذا حقا ما كنت تقصد وبه تجهر، بل تعود به علينا صائحا إنها "الجزئية التي لم يتعرض لها أحد"، وكأنها الجزئية المعضلة التي أعجزت الخدام وأعيت الآباء وهددت الكنيسة بل حتى سببت ـ فيما سمعنا ـ كوابيس للبابا في الفاتيكان؟ أي منطق بل قل أي غرور هذا يا صاحب المعالي: عبود عزرا عبود؟ :smile01

 * * *​ ​ *ختاما*، أرجو منك أخي الحبيب أن تسمح لي بالتوقف عند هذا الحد، فزيارتي قصيرة ولا أتصور أبدا أن موضوعنا هذا يحتمل أي مزيد. بل لا أخفيك أنني شخصيا لا أكتب أبدا عن العهد القديم ولا أخوض أبدا في إشكالاته، بل أكثر من ذلك أنني ـ حين كنت صغيرا ـ كنت أفكر سرا بوجوب "حذف" العهد القديم كليا من الكتاب المقدس ، فمن معاشرتي للملحدين كنت أري أنه العقبة الأكبر بينهم وبين الرب. غير أنني كنت أيضا أفكر مثلهم وأستخدم منطقهم دون أن أدري! ​   لكن الكتاب المقدس ـ وكما كتبت هنا منذ سنوات ـ هو في النهاية "*خريطة*" الحقيقة وليس "*ذات*" الحقيقة. لا يملك أبدا أي كتاب في *لغة بشرية *أن يكون هو نفسه ذات الحقيقة وجوهرها. وهذا يقودنا من ثم لنتيجتين في غاية الأهمية: الأولى هي أن الكتاب ـ كأية خريطة ـ شأنه هو فقط أن يُظهر الحقيقة ويمثلها ويعيد إنتاجها بعقولنا، فإذا بدا أن الخريطة تحيد هنا أو هناك قليلا أو كثيرا عن الحقيقة، فهذا هو ما يبدو فقط لعقولنا، تحكمه درجة وعينا ومعرفتنا وفهمنا وإيماننا وثقافتنا وبالجملة كل ما يشكل عقولنا، وفي كل حال يبقى هذا الحياد بالخريطة فقط ولا يمتد أبدا للحقيقة التي تشير إليها الخريطة. ​   النتيجة الثانية وهي الأهم: هي أننا حتى لو حفظنا الكتاب المقدس كله حرفا حرفا وأدركنا عقلا كل معانيه وفهمنا كل آياته وفسرنا كل معضلاته وأجبنا كل أسئلته وإشكالاته دون استثناء واحد، حتى لو فعلنا هذا كله فنحن لم نفعل أي شيء بعد، لأننا رغم ذلك كله لم ندخل *مدينة الله* بعد. تخيل أنك تريد أن تستمتع بسحر باريس وتجول بشوارعها وتسترخي بمقاهيها وتشهد أبنيتها وأنهارها وأنوارها وعطورها ونسيمها وليلها وشمسها ومطرها عبر دراسة مفصلة وحفظ تام لـ"خريطة" باريس دون أن تدخل باريس "المدينة" نفسها!​   نحن لا نستغني أبدا عن هذه الخريطة ـ الكتاب المقدس ـ أو يعني هذا أن نقلل أبدا من شأنه، فهو دليلنا ومصباحنا وطريقنا للحقيقة. ولكن شتان يا صديقي بين متعة العقل عندما يجيب سؤالا ما بالكتاب المقدس أو يفسر تناقضا ظاهريا فيه، وبين فرح الروح ونشوة القلب عندما تدخل *مدينة الكتاب المقدس نفسها، مدينة المجد أرض البهاء عرش الجلال مشرق الشمس ذاتها ومجمع الأنوار، ملكوت الله القدوس رب المحبة والبر والجمال، *وراء الحرف والعقل، فوق كل لغاته وتعبيراته وكل أسئلته وإشكالاته بل فوق كل معرفته وكل فهمه وإدراكه!​   أتمنى أن نلتقي هناك. ​ * * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أغسطس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
> عندما يفكر الانسان بالقتل مثلا او الزنا او السرقة فهذه كلها افكار شيطانية
> 
> ...


​

paul iraqe قال:


> *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




أخي الحبيب *باول العراقي: *أشكرك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة، كما أشكرك على هذه الفرصة التي منحتني كي أحيي أخيرا شخصكم العزيز، فأنا أتابعك منذ فترة وأشهد أنك واحد من أروع وأنقي القلوب التي رأيتها وتابعتها بهذا الموقع، ولقد كنت بالفعل قليل الحظ لأنني لم أتشرف بحضورك في الفترة التي كنت نشطا خلالها هنا. فاحترامي وتحياتي ومحبتي ولعلك تصلي لأجلي يا أخي المبارك، وليحفظك الرب ويبارك حياتك وسائر عملك وثمرة قلمك وعقلك وقلبك وفكرك.

ثانيا: إذا أذنت لي بتعليق بسيط، فإن ما كتبته ـ كما بالاقتباس ـ رائع وصحيح ويوافق الإيمان والكتاب، ولكن فقط انتبه لأن هذا *بالضبط *هو الإيمان اليهودي وعند هذا الحد بالضبط *توقف *اليهود، ولهذا دلالة عميقة ومغزي خطير. 

لو أن مسيحيا ذهب إلى الكاهن مثلا وسأله كيف يتخلص من نوازع الشر أو فكر الخطية أو إغراءات الشيطان داخله، فسوف يعطيه الإرشاد والنصيحة ويصف له الدواء ويساعده بل ويتابعه ويفتقده. ولكن لو ذهب اليهودي بنفس السؤال إلى كاهنه أو رابيه فسوف يقول له ببساطة: *لماذا تريد أن تتخلص من نوازع الشر والخطية؟ هل تريد أن تكون ملاكا؟ عند الله ما يكفي من الملائكة! :t33:*

ما هو تفسير هذا المنطق العجيب؟ 

تفسيره أن الشيطان في اليهودية هو فقط *كناية *عن "*نزعة الشر*" (تزير هارع)، التي هي جزء من "*طبيعة*" الإنسان، تقابلها "*نزعة الخير*" (تزير هاتوف) التي هي أيضا في *طبيعته*، وما بين الطبيعتين تتحقق "حرية الإرادة". أي أن الله خلق الإنسان هكذا: من خير وشر معا، من نور وظلمة معا، تلك هي "الطبيعة" ذاتها، وبالتالي ليس الهدف أن تتخلص من نوازع الشر بل أن تعيش بها هكذا حسب طبيعتك وأن تختار رغم ذلك الخير دائما في النهاية، وهذا هو نجاحك في التجربة والاختبارات التي يضعها المشتكي (ملاك الرب/الكائن الشيطاني/ شيطان أيوب) في طريقك. لهذا "فعند الله ما يكفي من ملائكة"! هدفك ألا تكون ملاكا بل أن تعبر بين الخير والشر سالما. 

(لاحظ فضلا ـ رغم وجاهة أو على الأقل طرافة هذه الرؤية ظاهرا ـ أنها تستلزم أيضا وبالضرورة أن يكون الله هو خالق الشر في العالم، هو سبب كل هذه البلايا والجرائم والفظائع والفجائع وسبب كل الشرور، خلقها لتجربة الإنسان، وهذا بالفعل ما يؤمن به اليهود). 

أما الرؤية والفلسفة المسيحية فتختلف كليا وجذريا مع هذا المنطق: لو أن الشر من "طبيعة" الإنسان حقا فبالتالي لن يستطيع الإنسان أبدا أن يكون هيكل الروح الإلهي ذاته، وكيف يستطيع ونصفه ملاك ونصفه الأخر شيطان؟ لن يستطيع أبدا أن يسترد صورة الله ومثاله وأن يتقدس وأن يدخل الشركة، ناهيك عن أن يكون ابنا مباشرا لله وإعلانا لمجده وبالنور الأسنى يصير هو نفسه أيضا نور العالم. الشيطان إذا ليس "*في*" الإنسان وليس الشر أبدا من "*طبيعة*" الإنسان (إلا إذا كانت صورة العلي ذاته ـ حاشا ـ تحمل الشر أيضا في طبيعتها)! 

كان لزاما من ثم أن يعلن الوحي تفصيلا عن مصدر الشر الحقيقي في الكون وأن يرد الأمور إلى نصابها، بل أن يرد العقل نفسه إلى رشده وقد بدأ الهذيان والهراء بنسبه الشر للقدوس ذاته، وهكذا كشف على لسان الرب وقديسيه عمل الشيطان وقواه وأجناده وضرباته وأسماءه... إلخ

هذا هو سبب إصرارنا على الشيطان كيانا قائما بالشر، تحت هيمنة الله، نعم، ولكنه بالوقت ذاته منفصل عنه وعن صورته المسيح ومنفصل كذلك عن الإنسان الذي قد يحمل نوازع الشر حقا ولكن دون أن تكون من أصل طبيعته. 

وهذا أخي الحبيب أخيرا هو خلافنا العميق المسكوت عنه هنا في كل هذا الحوار مع عبود وصاحبه. 

* * *​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]من "عبود ياكوف حناننيا " إلى "خادم البتول" *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ستتسبب فى رفدنا ...:fun_lol:*​​ ​


> *    عذرا ولكن التفكير هكذا ينطوي على فساد في المنطق. لم يمسك العهد القديم عن "الشياطين التي تسبب الأمراض" وإنما بالحري أمسك عن "الأمراض" ذاتها. أمسك عن الجنون والصرع والبرص وسائر ذلك، والسبب كما قلنا هو انعدام السياق والمناسبة. فساد المنطق إذا ـ ولا أقول التدليس ـ *


*[FONT=&quot]هل حقاً أمسك العهد القديم عن الأمراض ذاتها ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وماذا عن القُرحة والبواسير والجرب والحكة التى ضرب بها الرب نفسه ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا عن الأوبئة التى أطاحت بـ 70 ألف نسمة من جيش "داود" لمجرد أنه قام بأحصائهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل حقاً أمسك الكتاب عن ذكر الأمراض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  






			ثانيا: إنه رغم انعدام السياق والمناسبة فلم يخل العهد القديم تماما من إشارات تربط المرض بالشيطان، وليس أشهر من أيوب وسفره.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"ايوب" حالة فريد مُتفردة ولا يوجد منه (كثيرون)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجديرٌ بالذكر أن الشيطان لم يلبسه ..بل لم يقعد حتى على عتبة باب بيته يتابع تطور حالته الصحية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشيطان فعل فعلته بمحضر الله وكان فيه بينهم حوار ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالتعبير المسيحى ( سمح الله ) للشيطان فى واقعة أيوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمتى سمح لباقى الشياطين أنهم يجننوا الناس ؟[/FONT]*​


> *بالضبط، من فمك أدينك: العلة نفسها (أي المرض) هي المفقود نصا، وليست الشياطين. *


*[FONT=&quot]بتديينى على أية ؟ ما الكلام دة أتكتب فى البدايات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( نحن أمام شعب لا يُعانى الإعاقات الجسدية ( الكثيرة ) فحسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل أمام شعب ( كثر) فيه المجانين ! ))
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو دة أصل أعتراضه العِلة وسببها [/FONT]*​


> *تأمل: رجل يقضي شهر عسل قصير مع عروسه في الساحل الشمالي لمدة 10 أيام بعدها يعودان لعش الزوجية السعيد، ورجل آخر في حجز دمنهور يحقق معه وكيل النائب العام لمدة 10 أيام قبل أن يأمر أخيرا بالإفراج عنه فيعود لبيته: هل ترى وجه الاتفاق بين القصتين؟*
> *    أنت تقول نعم ـ 10 أيام!!! فأي منطق هذا يا رجل؟؟؟*


*[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باتحدث عن أعظم شخصيتين محوريتين فى العالم كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت تضرب لى مثل عن واحد راح الساحل الشمالى والتانى دخل تخشيبة دمنهور ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بث تعرف ان وجهة نظرك فيها شئ من الصح برضه ...قلتى لى لية ؟ أقولك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الطبيعى ان العريس ما يرجعش يحكى لنا كان بيعمل اية مع عروسته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن التانى ممكن يحكى أنه أعطى لنبطشى التخشيبة علبتين كليوباترا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] علشان ما ينامش جنب دورة المية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:fun_lol: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى الفاضل وجه الأتفاق أنهما شخصيتين مُقدستين قامت بهما عقائد سماوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلاهما كان فى محضر الرب أربعين يوماً [/FONT]*​


> *  السؤال الحقيقي هو: بغض النظر عن هذا المشهد "الأربعيني" تحديدا، هل جرب الشيطان إبراهيم وموسى كما جرب يسوع؟ الإجابة ببساطة هي نعم. الكتاب لا يخبرنا صراحة بذلك ولكننا نعلم ـ من الكتاب ـ أن الشيطان يجرب الجميع دون استثناء،*


*[FONT=&quot]النصوص أمامنا هى الفيصل الحاكم ... وليس بأمانينا 
[/FONT]*​


> *كما كتب أخونا الحبيب أنت الفادي توا بكل بساطة: "عدم سرد رواية لا يعني عدم حدوثها"! *


[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إن عدم سرد رواية لا يعنى عدم حدوثها ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك أيضاً  ... لا يعنى حدوثها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مثال : هل عدم ذكر الكتاب لقصة بناء "إبراهيم" كعبة المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ يعنى أنها لم تحدث ؟[FONT=&quot]!!!!
[FONT=&quot]أم أنه [FONT=&quot]غفورٌ رحيم لك ...شديد العقاب على غيرك ؟[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT] [/FONT]*​:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:​


> *أفهذا حقا ما كنت تقصد وبه تجهر، بل تعود به علينا صائحا إنها "الجزئية التي لم يتعرض لها أحد"، وكأنها الجزئية المعضلة التي أعجزت الخدام وأعيت الآباء وهددت الكنيسة بل حتى سببت ـ فيما سمعنا ـ كوابيس للبابا في الفاتيكان؟ أي منطق بل قل أي غرور هذا يا صاحب المعالي: عبود عزرا عبود؟*


*[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد مُعضلة تجعل السادة تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع 
[FONT=&quot]وتؤر[FONT=&quot]ق العبيد ...[/FONT][/FONT]وتسفه أحلام البُسطاء 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم أصح على أحد ...يا رجل ... 
الحقيقة ( والموضوع أمامك بطوله وعرضه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أننى طرحتها اول سطر بعد عنوان [FONT=&quot]إشكالية الشياطين [/FONT]ولونتها وعملت لها أقواس وحركات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يتناولها أحد ...أعدت كتابتها ...لم يتناولها أحد ...
نبهتك اليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوصفتنى بالغرور ...!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل من الغرور أن أنبهك على جزئية لم ترد عليها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضمن عرائض الدفاع التى كتبتها ؟[/FONT]*​  :new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot] 






			أتمنى أن نلتقي هناك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شركة سفريات "عزرا" تتمنى لكم أقامة سعيدة[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:  *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك من كل قلبى لأستمتاعى بالقراءة أولاً ... [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبالحوار معك ثانياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبرؤيتك وسطنا ثالثاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :flowers::flowers::flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2016)

*طبعا أنا مش بأحشر نفسى تانى و لا حاجة 

أنا دخلت فى الحوار بعد ما انتهى خادم البتول من الحوار 

فيه جزئية تخص أيوب 
[Q-BIBLE]
6. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: [هَا هُوَ فِي يَدِكَ وَلَكِنِ احْفَظْ نَفْسَهُ].
[/Q-BIBLE]
لا أريد حاليا التكلم عن سماح الله من عدمه 

دا موضوع تانى 

لكن كل ما أريد التركيز عليه هو :  احْفَظْ نَفْسَهُ

لماذا منع الله الشيطان من نفس أيوب 

هل كان فى إمكان الشيطان أن يصيبه بالجنون مثلا أو مرض نفسى ما ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Job/2

_____________________________________________________________


ما موقف شاول عندما بغته روح ردىء ؟؟
[Q-BIBLE]

14. وَذَهَبَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ مِنْ عِنْدِ شَاوُلَ, وَبَغَتَهُ رُوحٌ رَدِيءٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ.
15. فَقَالَ عَبِيدُ شَاوُلَ لَهُ: «هُوَذَا رُوحٌ رَدِيءٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ يَبْغَتُكَ.
16. فَلْيَأْمُرْ سَيِّدُنَا عَبِيدَهُ قُدَّامَهُ أَنْ يُفَتِّشُوا عَلَى رَجُلٍ يُحْسِنُ الضَّرْبَ بِالْعُودِ. وَيَكُونُ إِذَا كَانَ عَلَيْكَ الرُّوحُ الرَّدِيءُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ أَنَّهُ يَضْرِبُ بِيَدِهِ فَتَطِيبُ».

[/Q-BIBLE]

ما رأيك فى هذا النص ؟؟


​*


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أغسطس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا دخلت فى الحوار بعد ما انتهى خادم البتول من الحوار
> ​*




مين قال إني انتهيت من الحوار؟؟ ومين قال انك لازم تنتظري حتى أنتهي؟؟ بالعكس وجودك ينورنا ويباركنا. على أي حال أنا فعلا طلبت الإذن بالانصراف، بس ردا على ده الأستاذ راجع يقول إني أنكرت الأمراض مطلقا ـ كده وش ـ من العهد القديم! يعني بيلاعبني زي الحاوي بالظبط! الحقيقة أنا مندهش جدا من عبود ومن ردوده! مين ده أصلا؟ :smile01عبود تغير كثيرا كثيرا جدا!

هكذا يا صديقي تقوم ـ مرة أخرى ـ بتحوير ما أقول وتغييره عن مقاصده. هل كنا نتحدث هنا عن الأمراض *مطلقا *بالعهد القديم، أم كنا نتحدث تحديدا *تحديدا *وبوجه خاص عن أمراض "*اللبس الشيطاني*" بصورتها في العهد الجديد والذي كان أصلا غيابها هو محل الاستنكار والخلاف من البداية؟ هل تحدثني الآن عن ضربات الرب؟؟؟ أنت تدهشني جدا: هل لا تريد أصلا أن تفهم أم ماذا؟ 

لكن على قول إيريني، يكفي هذا القدر. صحيح لكل شيء وقت، خاصة إن هذا الموضوع شأن كل الروحيات موضوع أكبر غالبا مما تتخيل. دعني في الختام على الأقل أعطيك "إشارات سريعة" لعلها حين يجيء الوقت تساعدك وتوفر عليك جهدا كبيرا: 

أولا *النص *الذي تطلب عن إبراهيم تجد مثاله في يهوديت 8 عدد 22: "فينبغي لهم أن يذكروا كيف *امتحن *أبونا إبراهيم، وبعد أن *جرب بشدائد كثيرة *صار خليلا لله." فيه نصوص أخرى، لكن أختار هذا تحديدا لأنه يتحدث عن "شدائد كثيرة" وليس عن "شدة" أو "تجربة" واحدة. 

ثانيا: فيما يخص الأمراض والشياطين وقضية اللبس كلها عموما: نعم، أيوب لم يكن "ملبوسا" وإنما فقط ضربه الشيطان بالمرض وبالقروح، ولكن ماذا يعني هذا *بالضبط*؟ ما هو *بالضبط *ما حدث وكيف أصابه المرض؟ ما هو *بالضبط *ما فعله الشيطان؟ أجب من فضلك هذا السؤال (لنفسك). 

ثالثا: اقرأ ملوك الثاني 5: هذه باختصار حالة برص انتقلت (ليس عن طريق العدوى) من شخص إلى آخر: "*فبرص نعمان يلصق بك* وبنسلك إلى الأبد. *فخرج من أمامه أبرص *كالثلج". يعني برص المدعو "نعمان" في أول الإصحاح انتقل إلى شخص آخر (اسمه "جيحزي") في آخر الإصحاح. كيف ينتقل "برص" (وليس شيطان أو روح نجسة) من شخص إلى آخر؟ 

رابعا: خذ ما سبق واذهب إلى لوقا 5: "ولما قام من المجمع دخل بيت سمعان وكانت حماة سمعان قد أخذتها حمى شديدة فسألوه من اجلها. فوقف فوقها *وانتهر الحمى* فتركتها وفي الحال قامت وصارت تخدمهم." كيف ""ينتهر" السيد الحمى (تاني: ليس شيطان أو روح) ولماذا ينتهرها؟ (وهل ـ فرضا، جدلا ـ لو "نطقت" الحمى في هذا الموقف فقالت مثلا "للوقت أغادر يا ابن الله الحي"، فهل كان لوقا يكتبها "حمى" أم "شيطان الحمى"، أو "شيطان يسبب الحمى"؟)  

خامسا: اجمع كل ما سبق مع ما قلناه هنا عن الثقافات القديمة (حيث كل شيء بالوجود "كائن حي" له *درجة ما* من الروحية والإدراك)، وكذلك مع ما تعرفه عن هذا الإيمان (حيث يسوع "إله" يستطيع أن *يرى *وأن *يستنطق *ما لا يستطيع غيره حتى أن يدركه). وأخيرا حاول أن ترسم صورة كاملة من هذه الفسيفساء الصغيرة. 

* * *​
في الختام، هذا ليس ردا، كما هو واضح، وإنما فقط إشارات كما قلت ـ وهناك غيرها ـ إذا كنت تهتم حقا بهذا الأمر وتريد الفهم (بعيدا حتى عن هذه الوكالة اليهودية التي تقوم بها الآن مجانا. المصيبة إنك حتى مش يهودي كنا عرفنا نرد عليك حسب عقيدتك. إنت بس حاوي تعرف تعمل مواضيع جذابة وتشد الناس وتسحب مشاهدات ـ صدقني المفروض روك يشوفك بحاجة أو يبل ريقك كده على جنب.. أصول يعني). :smile01

أشكر كلماتك الطيبة.. أنا أيضا أسعدني الحوار معك بالتأكيد يا عبود ـ حتى رغم شغل الحواة ده كله.  خالص تحياتي في الختام وحتى نلتقي لك أطيب المنى. 

* * *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]*​
> *ممكن اعرف رايك بالموضوع استاذ عبود بما ان حضرتك ناقله؟؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *يهمنى جدا رايك 
فى الانتظار استاذ عبود *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]ليك فى ذمتى مشاركتين ... دى الأولى *​​ ​


خادم البتول قال:


> مين ده أصلا؟ :smile01عبود تغير كثيرا كثيرا جدا!
> أنت تدهشني جدا:* هل لا تريد أصلا أن تفهم أم ماذا؟ *​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت اللى بتتكلم فى منطقة تانية خالص ...!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع هنا لم يطرح سؤال حول إيمانك ( أنت بتؤمن بأية ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
بالبلدى كدة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما ييجى القرآن يُطلق لفظة ( النصارى ) على المسيحيين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحى بيقوله لأ ... عندك ...ستوب ... أحنا مش نصارى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبت الكلام دة منين ؟!!!... عنده ألف حق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نفس الشئ فعله اليهودى فى مقالته ... بيقولك :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية كمية الإعاقات اللى بتوصفنا بيها دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن أمتى كان الشيطان بيلبس الناس وبيسبب لهم الجنون؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام اللى بتقوله دة مش موجود عندنا ( فى نفس الكتاب اللى أنت ضميته لإيمانك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( ليس عندنا به خبر ) ماقالش أنت كداب ولا فند إيمانك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا "عبود" جاى يسألك أنت بتؤمن بأية ( !!! )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تيجى تقول الكتاب ( أمسك ) عن ذكرها .... دة إيمانك أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أمسك ) دى تقولها لتلاميذ مدارس الأحد ... مش لواحد دارس لغة عربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جاى تقوله أن ( ما أنحل ) من أخوات كان ..!!!!
:new6::new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(أمسك) = أى تعنى – أنها حدثت ولكنها لم تُذكر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من منطلق قاعدة ( عدم ذكرها لا تعنى عدم حدوثها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والقاعدة مردودة عليك : عدم ذكر بناء إبراهيم لكعبة المسلمين لآ يعنى عدم حدوثها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عدم ذكر أن آدم وحواء تقابلا عند جبل "عرفات" بمكة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يعنى عدم تقابلهما .... 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا ما فى الجراب يا ( حاوى )[/FONT]*​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بعده ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]من المذكور أن "إبراهيم " تعرض لمحن شديدة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك مذكور أنه كان فى رعاية الرب وملائكته هو وأسرته وأبنائه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ( الزوجة التانية ) ظهر لها ملاك الرب وأوصاها بالعودة والخضوع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ووعدها بنسل يملا عين الشمس ... كذلك وعود الرب لأبراهيم وسارة بالمباركية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( أين الشيطان ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لم يُذكر أن له دوراً .. ولم يُذكر أنه تدخل أو أعترض طريقه فى مكانٍ ما ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مذكورة فى الثقافات الأسلامية ) و هى إحدى مناسك الحج عند المسلمين ( رجم الشيطان)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تقبل بها ؟
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]نشوف أنت كتبت أية 
*​​:download:​


خادم البتول قال:


> ثالثا: *اقرأ ملوك الثاني 5*: هذه باختصار حالة برص انتقلت (ليس عن طريق العدوى) من شخص إلى آخر: "*فبرص نعمان يلصق بك* وبنسلك إلى الأبد. *فخرج من أمامه أبرص *كالثلج". يعني برص المدعو "نعمان" في أول الإصحاح انتقل إلى شخص آخر (اسمه "جيحزي") في آخر الإصحاح. كيف ينتقل "*برص*" (وليس شيطان أو روح نجسة) من شخص إلى آخر؟


[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ءالآن تريدنى أن أقرأ عن البرص فى سفر الملوك ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم تقل يا رجل
:download::download::download:
[/FONT]*​


خادم البتول قال:


> اوإنما بالحري *أمسك عن "الأمراض"* ذاتها. أمسك عن الجنون والصرع *والبرص وسائر ذلك،*


*
*​*[FONT=&quot](أمسك) عن الجنون والصرع والبرص وسائر ذلك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أتهمتنى بفساد المنطق !!!!!!*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى لقينا (برص) ...[FONT=&quot]ظهر الآن ؟!!![/FONT] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أزاى المنطق ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (6 أغسطس 2016)

لا يا صديقي، بل هناك إصحاح كامل عن البرص في لاويين، وهذا ليس في الكتاب وحسب بل حتى *هنا*، هنا في *هذا الموضوع نفسه*، ذكره في رسالة مبكرة أخونا الحبيب سمعان (القسيس محمد). وهل أنا أتحدث عن لفظ "البرص"، *هكذا*؟ وهل هذا الكتاب جاء لسكان كوكب آخر أو لجنس فضائي لا يعرف مطلقا أي برص أو صرع أو جنون؟ ولكن من ناحية أخرى، وهذا هو ما أتحدث عنه، أين هو "*السياق*" أو "*الحدث الاجتماعي*" أو "*مناسبة السرد*" التي تشبه السياقات والأحداث والمناسبات التي تعرض لها السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد؟ مثلا لدينا في العهد القديم حدث أو سياق شبيه هو رفع الحية النحاسية. لدينا هنا شعب يعاني ويتألم ويندم ويلجأ لنبيه موسى كي يصلي ويرفع عنه المعاناة. هذا *سياق *شبيه، وهذا بالضبط ما أعنيه، ولكن الشكوى هنا كانت من حيّات لا من برص. 

 بل أكثر من ذلك إن نفي السياق هذا هو نفسه ليس مطلقا. "الإطلاق" *من حيث المبدأ خطأ *لو أنك شخص يفكر أو يكتب أو حتى يقرأ بطريقة *علمية*. ربما نجد سياقا مثيلا أو شبيها أو على الأقل ملتبسا هنا أو هناك. ولكن عندما نأخذ العهد القديم برؤية كلية وشمولية، لكي نفهم حركة الوحي والسرد التي كتبت عنها في رسالتي الأولى تماما، تكون النتيجة الواضحة هي أنه أمسك، نعم، عن كل هذه الأمراض – رغم وجود "البرص" لفظا بل حتى رغم وجود المرضى أنفسهم، عقلا وبالتأكيد!

 فلماذا "*أمسك*"، ولو حتى حسب تعريفك؟ يعني: لماذا *هناك شياطين وإن لم يذكر الكتاب*؟ 

 لأن التاريخ يخبرنا بذلك. لأن الأسطورة تخبرنا بذلك. لأن الثقافة تخبرنا بذلك. *وهذا أيضا كله أرسلته لك ولكنك ترفض أن تفهم! *يا سيدي حتى عهد المفكر اليهودي موسى بن ميمون، أي *عام 1200 ميلادية*، لم يكن حضور الشياطين في وعي اليهود وثقافتهم ـ على الأقل ثقافتهم الشعبية ـ يختلف عن المسيحيين وسائر الأمم. إضافة لذلك، وهو ما ذكره بالفعل بعض الأخوة هنا، لم ينكر شيوخ اليهود أنفسهم أمام السيد المسيح حقيقة "الشياطين" ، أو أن الشياطين هم "سبب العلة"، ولكنهم قالوا معه بعلزبول ـ "برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين". أي: *نعترف *بالشياطين، *نعترف *بالحلول، *نعترف *بالخروج، فقط نرفض يا يسوع سلطانك هذا وننسبه لبعلزبول.  

 * * *​
  *الأخطـاء*

 مشكلة هذا الحوار يا سيد عبود ـ وأعترف أن هذا خطأ وقعنا فيه جميعا ـ هي كالتالي: 

 1- أنت تتعامل مع *أكثر من سؤال *في وقت واحد: الكثرة من حيث عدد المرضى ـ الكثرة من حيث عدد الشياطين داخل المريض الواحد (مريم المجدلية) ـ الشياطين وفكرة الحلول أو اللبس كلها ـ الشيطان الذي يجرب يسوع ولا يجرب موسى أو إبراهيم... 

 هذا هو ما أتاح لك أن تلاعبنا هكذا على أكثر من حبل، وكلما رددنا على مسألة إذا بك تعود بالأخرى. 

 2- أنت تبدأ بمنطلقات يهودية ثم تتساءل كمفكر أو كباحث بريء (هذه هي الرؤية اليهودية وأحب أن أعرف الرؤية المسيحية! يا للبراءة)! لكنك لا تتساءل فحسب بل تناقش أيضا وتجادل وترفض وتستنكر. هذا هو ما دفع سمعان وغيره للتساؤل عما تعتقده *أنت* شخصيا أكثر من مرة. هذا أيضا ما دفعني في رسالتي الثانية ـ عبر حديثي لباول العراقي ـ أن أوضح المنطلقات اليهودية، لعلك غير مدرك لما يرتبط به سؤالك من قضايا لا قبل لك بها، كقضية الشر مثلا. 

 كان لابد أن تختار من البداية: لو أنك يهودي، لن نستطيع مثلا إنكار التجربة لإبراهيم وموسى لأن عقيدة "المشتكي" تمنعك. ستبقى فقط قضية الحلول الشيطاني وعندها سنجيب أو على الأقل سنكون قد حددنا نطاق الخلاف. أما لو أنك مجرد باحث بريء، وبافتراض أنك تؤمن ابتداء بالشيطان، فلا يمكنك أصلا إنكار ما يقول لك الجميع هنا: ذكر لك الدكتور *إليكتريك وسمعان* وغيرهما نصوصا مثل *دانيال *وغيره، وأخبرك *فادي الكلداني وإيريني *وغيرهما عن إشارات *الروح الرديء وروح الكذب والجان والعائف *وغيرها. لكنك تنكر ما يقول الجميع، أخذت بالضبط  موقفا يهوديا، وبالتالي جاء ضعفي أخيرا بخطة أو بمنطق يختلف قليلا: افترض حتى أن كل هذه الإشارات غير كافية، فرضا، بل افترض حتى أنها غير موجودة بالمرة، هل ينفي ذلك حلول الشياطين أو أمراضها أو على الأقل ـ على الأقل ـ هل ينفي ذلك وجود الشياطين؟ 

 3- الخطأ الثالث الذي وقعنا فيه هو قبولنا أن نقف *موقفا دفاعيا *أمام استنكار ورد في مقال يهودي دون أن تذكر صراحة *لماذا تبنيت أنت *هذا الاستنكار. يعني: لنفترض مثلا أن الشياطين بالفعل ظهرت فقط على هذا النحو في العهد الجديد، ولنفترض أن الشيطان بالفعل لم يجرب موسى أو إبراهيم أو أي شخص آخر، على الأقل ليس على هذا النحو الذي حدثت به التجربة مع السيد المسيح. لنفترض أن هذا أو ذاك كان *كيسوع نفسه: حدثا فريدا وحيدا بالتاريخ كله ليس له مثيل، *أين المشكلة؟ كيهودي: طز فيه، هو أصلا لا يؤمن بأي تفرد ليسوع، وبالتالي فقضيتي ومناظرتي معه ليست هنا تحديدا، كل هذه فروع لا أصول. ولكن *كعبود*: ما هي المشكلة حتى لو كان هذا صحيحا؟ لماذا ترفض مثلا هذه الفكرة العميقة التي قدمها مبكرا أحد الأحباء (ولعلها الأم أمة على ما أذكر) ـ وهي بالمناسبة فكرة صحيحة سليمة تماما وفي غاية العمق، وما سكتنا عنها إلا لعمقها الشديد ـ وهي أن السيد المسيح كان كالنور الذي كلما زاد كلما زادت كثافة الظلال في المقابل، وبالتالي كان الصامت في العهد لقديم ناطقا في عهده، وكان الخفيّ في ظلمة الناموس جليّـا أمام شمسه؟ 

 بعبارة أخرى: إن العهد القديم جزء من الكتاب المقدس، نعم، لكن هذا بحد ذاته لا يعني بالضرورة أن أحداث أو أشخاص أو حتى مخلوقات العهد الجديد يجب أن يكون لها نظير بالعهد القديم. 

 وكل هذه مجرد فكرة واحدة. السؤال الأصلي هو: لماذا تتبنى أنت ـ عبود ـ الاستنكار اليهودي؟ 

 * * *​ 
 *النقاط فوق الحروف*

 بناء على كل ما سبق فإنني أتوقف، لن أرد هذه المرة أيضا أي رد وأعتبر أن كل ما أرسلتُ حتى الآن هو رسالتين فقط، لأنه لابد من وضع النقاط أولا على الحروف، وحتى ساعتها فلستُ بالضرورة الذي سيمضي معك للنهاية. صدقا لا يعنيني هذا الموضوع كثيرا، يعنيني فقط "قلبك" يا عبود وأتمنى أن أكتب عن ذلك لا عن كل هذا الذي ـ صدقني ـ لا طائل من ورائه. ثم أن معك هنا أيضا مَن هم أفضل مني ومَن تشغلهم هذه الأمور أكثر مما تشغلني. ولكن على أي حال كبداية *فضلا *أجب هذه الأسئلة قبل أي مزيد. إذا سمحت، فقط بنعم أو لا،* من فضلك:*

 1- هل تؤمن بوجود الشيطان، كملاك ساقط حسب الإيمان المسيحي أو حتى الإسلامي؟
 
  2- هل تؤمن بوجود الشياطين، كجنود وقوات لإبليس أو حتى كجان بالمفهوم الإسلامي؟ 
 
  3- هل تؤمن أن الشياطين يمكنها التأثير مرضيا على جسد الإنسان أو عقله (داخليا أو خارجيا، يعني بغض النظر عن فكرة "اللبس" كما هي معروفة في المفهوم الشعبي)؟ 
 
  4- عقلا ومنطقا: سيان جرب الشيطان موسي وإبراهيم أو لم يجرب، هل ينفي ذلك تجربة الشيطان للسيد المسيح كما وردت بالعهد الجديد؟
 
  5- عقلا ومنطقا: هل غياب الشياطين في العهد القديم (بافتراض غيابها كليا رغم كل ما ذكره الأحباء جميعا هنا) يعني بالضرورة أنها لم تكن حاضرة في الثقافة وفي وعي الناس؟ هل غياب الشياطين في الكتاب يعني بالضرورة أنها لم تكن سبب الأمراض (في ذهن الناس) خاصة الصرع والجنون؟ 
 
  6- عقلا ومنطقا: هل يكفي غياب الشياطين في العهد القديم سببا للطعن في صحة ما ذكر عنها في العهد الجديد؟ نعم، ربما يبعث هذا الغياب على الشك (مرة أخرى بافتراض غيابها كليا رغم ما ذكره الأحباء جميعا هنا). ولكن هل يكفي هذا الغياب بحد ذاته ـ عقلا ومنطقا ـ لنفي رواية العهد الجديد؟ 
​ أخيرا وبناء على هذه المراجعة: هل يمكن أن تنسى تماما، تماما، وسننسى نحن أيضا تماما، أن مصدرك هو مقال يهودي، وأن تكتب لنا فضلا *ما تريد أنت عبود أن تسأله كسؤال يعنيك شخصيا، أو كشبهة أنت عبود تريد لها إيضاحا أو تفسيرا؟ *

 تحياتي ومحبتي

 * * *​ 
 *إيريني*

 إيريني وجميع الأحباء: هذا ليس حوارا ثنائيا، وبالتأكيد ليس "مناظرة" نتوقع أن "*ينتصر*" فيها أحد "*الخصوم*" على الآخر. هذا بالعكس حوار محبة وإدراك وحق ومجرد محاولة للإيضاح والفهم، وهو حوار بين أحباء وأشقاء وأصدقاء لا يقفون على منابر مناظرة، بل يسترخون مع أقداح القهوة في صالون الأستاذ عبود، أو على شاطئ ستانلي في ضيافة إيريني، أو على مقهى ماريّـا البتول في باريس القديمة. هذه هي "الصورة" الحقيقية صورة المحبة إذا أردتم تخيلها.  وعليه أرجو أن يشارك كل من يريد دون أي انتظار أو تحفظ أو حرج على الإطلاق، بل حتى أن يردني إذا شاء ويرد ما أقول وليس بالضرورة أن يرد فقط ما يقول عبود، فليس فينا معصوم وكلنا يتعلم. 

 * * *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> السؤال الأصلي هو: لماذا تتبنى أنت ـ عبود ـ الاستنكار اليهودي؟ ​


 *[FONT=&quot]هل بدا لك أننى أتبنى أستنكار اليهود ؟!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]وجهة النظر اليهودية عن ( الكثرة والإعاقات ) وضع أمامها الدكتور إليكتريك وجهة نظر رائعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أثنيت عليها وشكرته على وضعها ... وأنتهينا الى معقولية الطرح خاصة فى قعيد الهيكل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أرجع الى المشاركات ولا تلقى بأتهاماتك جُزافاً ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هناك مشاركة لى ( تم حذفها ) لو كانت موجودة لعلمت أنت وغيرك أننى لا أتبنى فكر اليهود  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]توضيحى فى "مسز محذوفة" سيُجيبك عن هذه الجزئية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا مانع من وضعها ( بعد تنقيحها ) خشية الحذف أو خشية إملاقٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مسيحى أرسل لى رسالة تقول :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا وجود فى العهد الجديد كله نص يقول أن (المسيح تكلم فى المهد) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك لا وجود لنص واحد يقول أن ( اليهود اتهموا "السيدة مريم" بالزنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأحمل رسالتك تلك وأطرحها أمام السادة " الذين آمنوا " بالقرآن لأسألهم :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجماعة دولى بيقولوا أنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا وجود لنص فى العهد الجديد عن (الكلام فى المهد) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو نص عن (اتهام اليهود لـ "مريم" بالزنا)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل هكذا أصبحت مُتبنياً للفكر الأستنكارى المسيحى لنصوص القرآن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم أن إنعدام النص هو الذى فرض نفسه على الحوار ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النصوص [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أخبرتنا أن السيد المسيح تقابل مع الشياطين وقهرها وأنتصر عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصوص واضحة شارخة مدوية .... كطلقات النيران [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا لبس فيها ولا تأويل ولا ثقافات ولا تاريخ أو أساطير أو خلفيات أو مرجعيات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بنفس الكيفية وفى نفس النصوص الكتابية وفى نفس الكتاب ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] نسأل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تقابل الخليل "إبراهيم" رائد عقيدة التوحيد أو "موسى" كليم الله حامل وصاياه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع شيطان واحد طيلة رحلتهما الأرضية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الصعوبة التى تواجهك هى محاولاتك البائسة لفرض تفسيرك المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وثقافتك الدينية على " العبد لله "...
ثم اتهامه بالغباء والتهويد وصلابة الرقبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنعدام براءة السؤال ..!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم فى النهاية ...رحت تتسائل عن ماذا أعتقد وبماذا أؤمن ( !!!!! )[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أغسطس 2016)

أولا: كيف أختم رسالتي الأخيرة بأنه "حوار محبة" بين "أحباء وأشقاء وأصدقاء"، ثم بعد ذلك تتصور أنني "ألقي بالاتهامات جزافا" أو أتهمك بـ"الغباء والتهويد وصلابة الرقبة وانعدام براءة السؤال"؟ أعتقد أنك فقط تريد التهرب من الإجابة، خلف هذه العاصفة الدرامية التي أرسلتها إلينا فجأة دون مبرر. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





أما الاتهامات فليس هناك بالطبع أي اتهام على الإطلاق. هناك فقط ما "أرصد" و"ألاحظ"، وأكتبه كله جهرا، بل لأجلك أنت شخصيا كي تقوم ببساطة بالرد والإيضاح. وأما "التهويد وصلابة الرقبة" فلماذا تستدعي ذلك من الماضي وقد أرسلتَ لنا بالفعل بعدها دون أن تتوقف عند ذلك في حينه؟ على أي حال وردت هذه الكلمات مرة واحدة في سياق كان واضحا أنه مازح ساخر، لا لمجرد الضحك أو المزاح ولكن فقط أستعين بالفكاهة أحيانا كي أشير بلياقة لنفس هذا الذي أرصد وألاحظ، وذلك أيضا لأجل الكاتب، لعله لا يدرك تماما كم تبدو كلماته مُعاندة ومُكابرة عند القارئ. وأما الغباء ففرق بالغ بين أنك "لا تفهم" وأنك "*لا تريد *أن تفهم". أبدا لم أتهمك بالغباء، ولا حتى بأفكاري، سامحك الله. بل لو خطر الخاطر ولو للحظة أنك "لا تفهم" ما كتبت إليك حرفا ولا قضيت أي وقت في هذا الحوار معك. بالعكس أراك دائما من الأذكياء جدا، بل إن هذا نفسه فيما أعتقد هو أكبر مشكلاتك. 

أخيرا، لم يكن المقصود أبدا بالأسئلة هو التفتيش على معتقداتك أو نواياك. فاتني أن أذكر ذلك بالمرة السابقة وأدركته فيما بعد فعذرا. كانت هناك عدة اعتبارات ولكن أهمها وأولها هو فقط إعادة ترتيب الحوار والأولويات حسب معتقداتك أنت، "على مقاسك" أنت، وبما يوفر الوقت والجهد ويقلل من أسباب التشتت. لذلك سألت. على أي حال لا داعي للإجابة فقد وصلنا بالفعل لنهاية الطريق حسبما أرى.. أشكرك يا صديقي على هذه الرحلة الجميلة (وحتى على فقرة الحاوي وكل العروض البهلوانية أيضا). 



 


ثانيا: *الرد*

*هل بدا لك أننى أتبنى أستنكار اليهود ؟!!!!*
نعم.

*وجهة النظر اليهودية عن ( الكثرة والإعاقات ) وضع أمامها الدكتور إليكتريك وجهة نظر رائعة.. أثنيت عليها وشكرته على وضعها.. وأنتهينا الى معقولية الطرح خاصة فى قعيد الهيكل.*

لاحظت ذلك بالطبع، وفي صمتي أثنيت أنا أيضا على جهده المبارك، كما أثنيت على أمانتك.


*هناك مشاركة لى تم حذفها 
...................................
هل هكذا أصبحت مُتبنياً للفكر الأستنكارى المسيحى لنصوص القرآن؟
أم أن إنعدام النص هو الذى فرض نفسه على الحوار؟*

ليس هناك انعدام للنص. الادعاء من البداية كله باطل.

هناك *أولا *أعداد الجان: على الأقل 3 أعداد واضحة أرسلها الأحباء بالفعل إليك (لا تلتفتوا إلى الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع/ لاويين، وإذا كان في رجل أو امرأة جان أو تابعة/ لاويين، ولا من يسأل جانا أو تابعة/تثنية). هذه الكلمة ليست "جان" الإسلامية على الإطلاق هذه ببساطة "روح" شرير. هناك *ثانيا *الروح الرديء، وروح الكذب، إلخ/ملوك وقضاة وغيرهما. هذا أيضا كله أرسلوه إليك. هناك *ثالثا *"شيديم" وردت بالكتاب مرتين على الأقل، وهي "شياطين" بلا أي لبس، بل شياطين فاحشة "متألهة" ولذلك نترجمها بالعربية إلى أوثان. هذا أيضا أرسلناه إليك. هناك *رابعا *كلمة "شيطان" نفسها، أي "مقاوم" أو "معاكس"، وقد وردت بالكتاب 8 مرات على الأقل، ولكن لأن هذه الكلمة محل تأويل وخلاف لم نرسلها إليك، فقط للأمانة الأدبية والعلمية. هناك *خامسا* وأخيرا شيطان أيوب، وهنا نجد أوضح صورة للشيطان كيانا، شخصا عاقلا متكلما، لا مجرد "قوة" أو "نزعة" للشر. 

إذا كيف انعدم النص؟

الذي انعدم أو غاب هو فقط التواتر، أي "الكثرة" مقارنة بالعهد الجديد، وليس النص. ولكننا أيضا أضفنا أن سبب ذلك ـ لو أن لنا ابتداء أن نتجاسر لشرح القصد الإلهي ـ هو السياق وحركة الوحي وأهدافه وربما حتى النهي التشريعي الحاسم والتجريم الغليظ حول هذا الباب كله وما يرتبط به من السحر وغيرها من أسباب، وإن كان أهم الأسباب هو لا شك عدم وجود السيد المسيح نفسه بالعهد القديم.

ولكن هكذا ولأنك أنكرت النص رغم حضوره ولم تقنع بأي شيء أصبحتَ تتبنى ـ أو بدا كأنك تتبنى ـ موقفا يهوديا، خاصة أن أصل المقال لكاتب يهودي. *اليهود فقط* هم مَن ينكرون هذه النصوص ويعيدون تأويلها. 

(وهنا بالمناسبة أؤكد أن هذا الموقف اليهودي بحد ذاته ليس أبدا سبّة أو اتهاما أو استنكارا.. أبدا. بالعكس هذا يسعدني شخصيا لو كان حقيقيا بل أشكرك عليه، لأنه على الأقل ينقلنا من الدائرة الإسلامية التقليدية لدائرة أخرى تضيف تنوعا وثراء لأفق اللاهوت الدفاعي. فقط نرصد ونخبرك ونسأل لنحسم الأمر، لأنه لو كان موقفا يهوديا بالفعل فسيختلف المنهج وتتسع دائرة النقاش قليلا، هذا كل ما بالأمر).

*
النصوص أخبرتنا أن السيد المسيح تقابل مع الشياطين وقهرها وأنتصر عليها نصوص واضحة شارخة مدوية .... كطلقات النيران 
لا لبس فيها ولا تأويل ولا ثقافات ولا تاريخ أو أساطير أو خلفيات أو مرجعيات. 
بنفس الكيفية وفى نفس النصوص الكتابية وفى نفس الكتاب ....
نسأل هل تقابل الخليل "إبراهيم" رائد عقيدة التوحيد أو "موسى" كليم الله حامل وصاياه مع شيطان واحد طيلة رحلتهما الأرضية ؟*

*الرد*: إذا كنت تريد نصا صريحا "واضحا شارخا مدويا كطلقات النيران" عن تجربة من الشيطان لإبراهيم كتلك التجربة مع المسيح، فالإجابة هي لا، لا يوجد مثل هذا النص. *انتهى الأمر*. رجاء وفضلا ألا تسأل هذا السؤال مرة ثانية، خاصة وأن صياغتك للسؤال هكذا تحمل دائما *استنكارا *ضمنيا. 

("رائد عقيدة التوحيد"، "كليم الله"، "حامل وصاياه" إلخ: كل هذه الصفات والنعوت مهما كثرت أو عظمت لا تقوم مبررا للاستنكار الموجود ضمنا بالسؤال. خليل الله إبراهيم أبو الآباء هو، نعم، رائد عقيدة التوحيد. لكن الذي خلق إبراهيم خلقا ثم أرسله بالتوحيد هو السيد المسيح نفسه كلمة الله وصورته. الذي أنشأ بذرة موسى وأوجده ثم كلمه هو السيد المسيح ذاته لا غيره. بل إنه بالمسيح تكلم ولولا المسيح ما راح ولا جاء ولا قام ولا عاش ولا نطق ولا تنفس. فعليه *ومن حيث المبدأ لا تستقيم أية مقارنة على الإطلاق *بين السيد المسيح وأي فرد من جنس البشر مهما علا أو عظم. مقارنة المسيح مع إبراهيم أو الاستنكار ضمنا لغياب التجربة رغم أنه "رائد التوحيد" مثلا كلاهما يقوم فقط بعقل يرى المسيح نبيا بين أنبياء أو رسولا بين رسل ـ أي بعقل يجهل ماهية السيد المسيح الحقيقية. أو يعرفها ولكن يرفض الإيمان بها حتى يدركها ويستوعبها أولا بعقله، وهذا ببساطة محال، لأن *القلب *فقط ـ لا العقل ـ هو ما يمكنه هذا الإدراك: طوبى للأنقياء *القلب*، لأنهم *يعاينون الله*!).

أما إذا كنت تريد "أنت" أن تعرف وأن تفهم وبالتالي تسألنا بغض النظر عن النصوص: *هل قابل الخليل أو الكليم شيطانا، وبالتحديد شيطان التجربة الذي جرب السيد المسيح؟ *فالإجابة هي *نعم*، قطعا وحتما ويقينا وبالتأكيد، نحن لا نشك بذلك لحظة واحدة. بل هذه مسألة عقلية بحتة لا ترتكز حتى على الإيمان. ولقد سألتك بالفعل فلم تجبني: "هل التفت الشيطان إلى أيوب ولم ينتبه لإبراهيم؟" يا سيدي: الجميع جربهم الشيطان، وبالعكس كلما كانوا أقوياء ـ كأيوب ـ كلما كانت التجربة مؤكدة. إبراهيم، موسى، آدم، إيليا، يونان، يوسف، داود، سليمان، أيوب، دانيال، يوحنا، بطرس، بولس... الكل جُربوا. الكل بلا استثناء جُربوا. 

للأسف فإن موضوع "التجربة" عميق وطويل ولكن باختصار شديد (ومرة أخرى لأجلك أنت ولأجل معرفتك، بغض النظر عن النصوص): الشيطان لم يجرب المسيح في غرفة منعزلة بالبرية أو بالجبل عاشا فيها معا لمدة 40 يوما حتى وصلوا للتجارب الثلاث المعروفة ثم انتهى الأمر وذهب كلٌ لحال سبيله. الشيطان كان بالحري يجرب المسيح منذ مولده وحتى صلبه. فوق الصليب *نفسه *مثلا ـ وبينما هو في قمة آلامه التي لا وصف لها ـ عندما قال له اللص: إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا: *هذه بحد ذاتها كانت تجربة من الشيطان. *بل جربه حتى بإغراء "الإيمان" نفسه حين قالوا له: إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.. فلينزل الآن عن الصليب *فنؤمن *به! بل إن الشيطان يجربه حتى عبر *رسله *أنفسهم! بطرس ـ بطرس الصخرة ـ ينهره: حاشاك يارب لا يكون هذا، فينهره بدوره: إذهب عني يا *شيطان*، أنت معثرة لي! أي أن الشيطان تسلل وجاءت تجربته حتى عبر لسان المحبة، وما أصعب التجربة حقا وما أقساها حين تأتي على لسان المحبة!

فهل بعد ذلك ـ نظرا لغياب نص مثيل ـ نقول إن إبراهيم عاش ومات ولم يقابله الشيطان قط، ولم يجربه الشيطان قط، ولو حتى عبر شخص كبطرس يتحدث إليه بلسان المحبة؟ بل هل يستقيم هذا عقلا؟ أنا لا أريد أن آتيك بشواهد من الكتاب حتى لا أفتئت على الوحي وأحمّله بمقاصد من فكري وعقلي ليست بالضرورة فيه. ولكن غياب النص "الواضح الشارخ المدوي كطلقات النيران" لا يعني أبدا أن الشيطان غاب عن هؤلاء الكبار العمالقة. إننا نعرف ذلك قطعا ويقينا، ليس فقط لأن هذا عمل الشيطان ودأبه، وليس فقط لأن هذا هو ناموس الحياة كلها، ولكن أولا وتحديدا لأنهم كانوا كبارا عمالقة. بل كيف عرفنا أصلا أنهم كبار عمالقة إلا لأنهم جُربوا وجُربوا وجُربوا؟ "شدائد كثيرة" كما قال الكتاب وأرسلنا إليك بالفعل، وبذلك فقط صار "خليلا لله". إنه لأجل ذلك خُلق الشيطان ابتداء عند اليهود، ولذا أيضا أخبرناك أن كاتب ذلك المقال اليهودي نفسه لا يمكنه إنكار تجربة الشيطان لإبراهيم أو لموسى. 

على أية حال كان ذلك كله لأجلك أنت فقط ولأجل معرفتك، ولكن حتى ننتهي من هذا السؤال تماما فالإجابة هي لا، حسب علمي المتواضع جدا لا يوجد نص عن تجربة لإبراهيم يوازي حرفيا ـ شكليا، سرديا ودراميا ـ تجربة الجبل مع السيد المسيح.


*الصعوبة التى تواجهك هى محاولاتك البائسة
لفرض تفسيرك المسيحى وثقافتك الدينية على" العبد لله "...*

!!!!!!
أنا حتى لا أفهم ما تعني بهده العبارة! أي تفسير أفرضه وأي محاولات بائسة؟ يا صديقي لقد قلت لك بالفعل إن غاية ما يعنيني بهذا العالم هو فقط قلبك وقلوب الناس وكم تستضيء وتضيء بمحبة الله ونور الحقيقة. هل تعلم أنني هنا منذ شهر على الأقل، بل منذ حادث سيدة المنيا؟ كنت صامتا تماما ولم يخطر لي لحظة حتى مجرد الخاطر أن أكتب (ناهيك عن أن أكتب عن الشيطان في العهد القديم)! لقد كنت بالحري أتساءل كل يوم: "يارب لماذا جئت بي هنا بعد كل هذا الوقت؟ لا التاريخ يعود ولا نحن نفس الأشخاص الذين كنا، فماذا تريد؟ اكشف لي ما تريد". فكيف بعد كل هذا بل بعد أكثر من عامين من الصمت التام تكون غايتي هنا هي فرض تفسيري أو ثقافتي على "العبد لله" أو على غيره، لا بل وأن أبذل أيضا في سبيل ذلك "محاولات بائسة"؟ 





وحتى أكون أمينا تماما معك، دعني أخبرك عن *المرتين* الوحيدتين اللتين فكرت أن أكتب فيهما خلال كل هذه الفترة: الأولى في بداية زيارتي تماما، لأنني كنت في الحقيقة مصدوما مذهولا، بمعنى الكلمة، وكانت رسالة قصيرة لروك أقول له فيها: "*أين منتدى الكنيسة؟*"، ولكن بالطبع لم أكتب شيئا لأنهم يحذفون الآن رسائلي "السياسية" كلها بل قد يسيئون فهمها تماما، وحسبي الله ويكفيني هو يعلم أني ما كتبت ولا أكتب إلا بمداد المحبة. أما الثانية فكانت عنك *أنت شخصيا *يا صديقي القديم، بعد أن أدهشني أيضا وأزعجني كثيرا نقد البعض بقسوة لك، وكأنهم لا يعرفون مَن أنت حقا وما هو مقامك ومقام قلبك. ربما الآن بعد كل هذا الوقت بدأت أفهم الموقف، أما ساعتها فقد كنت أيضا مندهشا جدا، ومن ثم فكرت أن أكتب لهم على الأقل عن إحدى أروع مقتنياتي بهذا المنتدى منك، تحديدا هذا الموضوع، يعني وكأني أقول لهم: "فوق يا بني انت وهوّا وهوّا وهيّا.. إنتو نسيتوا الباشا ده مين وللا إيه"؟ 





كنت منذ سنوات طويلة أسأل: هل يخلق الله العالم خارجنا، أم داخلنا؟ كان السؤال صعبا وفلسفيا، ولكن قلبك وموضوعك هذا هو الذي أعطاني الإجابة وتلك هي قيمته وأهميته البالغة: قطعا لم يتغير صوت المؤذن ولا ذبذباته أو نبراته تغيرت. لكننا نحن الذين نتغير: لا نسمع ما كنا نسمع، أو بالعكس نسمع ما كنا لا نسمع. هكذا خلق الله العالم وهكذا يعيد خلقه داخلنا في كل لحظة!

وعليه فقلبك ـ لا الشياطين، ولا العهد القديم، ولا الكتاب كله، بل أكاد أقول ولا حتى الديانة نفسها، وفرق كبير بين "الإيمان" و"الديانة" ـ بل فقط قلبك الجميل هذا يا صديقي هو كل ما يعنيني وأفتقده وأعود كل حين لزيارته وزيارة سائر القلوب الجميلة والمضيئة الأخرى هنا. أصلي أن تكون قلوبنا دائما مع الله ومع الله وحده، دائما في نور محبته وسلامه وفرحه وفي فيض نعمته وبره وبركاته. أستأذن مرة أخرى في الانصراف فأرجو ألا ترد على هذه الرسالة حتى لا أضطر للعودة إذ لا أستطيع بالطبع تجاهلك. أرجو إذا كان هناك أي مزيد أن تلتفت بالأحرى إلى الأحباء الذين أرسلوا إليك مؤخرا ولم تستطع فيما يبدو أن ترد، وأنا أعتذر نيابة عنك فقد أخذتُ كل وقتك. إلى أن نلتقي يا صديقي الجميل لك في الختام كل محبتي. 

* * *​
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 
*استاذ عبود اقدر شخصك جدا ولكن اجد كانه تريد ان نظل فى نفس الدائرة ويجب علينا ان نتقاتل حتى نثبت (لك) اقصد للموقع اليهودى انه كان يوجد فى العهد القديم ارواح شريرة تصيب الانسان وشياطين ايضا.
ولكن لم نسمع راى حضرتك بالموضوع بما انك محايد لا مع ولا ضد فما هو موقفك وبصراحة. احرم ردودك ولكنى اجد فيها انك لست مع او ضد فموقفك اراه مائعا.
الرب يفتح ذهنك لمعرفة الحق *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]خُلاصة الخاتمة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]ماهى فائدة " النص " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أقرا معايا كدة : وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لم تأت لفظة ( طلاق ) بألف ولآم التعريف !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة فى الكتاب المقدس كله وفى جميع التراجم العربية والأنجليزية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و التراجم التى تستخدم ( التشكيل ) أتت بها مضاف إليه مجرور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل حُذِفت (تقديراً ) أم ( أعتباطاً ) أم (سهواً ونسياناً ) ..ألخ ألخ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى ( زى حالاتى ) بيسمى النص دة ( نص تشريعي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأختفاء ( ألف ولآم ) التعريف يجب أن يكون من ورائه دلالة تشريعية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووردها عند المسلمين بألف ولآم التعريف هو الآخر له دلالته التشريعية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو عندك رسالة ماجستير فى الأحوال الشخصية ... بتمشى ورا اللفظة علشان تجيب أصلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنص الأنجيلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( أعلاه ) لن يعطينا التشريع الذى نبحث عنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكان يجب رد التشريع الى أصله ( التوارة ) لنعرف لماذا ورد (طَلاَقٍ) ولم ترد (الطلاق) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهذا كان أساس مراساتنا للموقع اليهودى ...مش تأليفة من عند حضرة جنابى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى قولك ( لا طائل من ورائها ) وكررتها .. دة مقاسك أنت ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزنى ألبس على مقاسك وذوقك أنت لية ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفس الحدونة فى البحث عن (نص) إبراهيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أبحث كى أؤمن أو لا أؤمن ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا من أجل نيل أعجاب الأعضاء أو درء هجومهم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلا يوجد على وجه هذه البسيطة من يجعلنى أتهرب منه أو أخشى مواجهته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد كائن من يكون أخشاه [FONT=&quot]فيجعلنى [/FONT]أستتر خلف حجاب [FONT=&quot]واقعة مؤلفة[/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسأرد على أسئلتك المُلحة أنت والقسيس محمد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحتراماً لطلبكما فقط وأحتراماً لكم كأعضاء[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2016)

الأحبة الغاليين عبود وخادم البتول
ارى الحوار بينكم لهجته حادة بعض الشئ ويتجه لطريقة المجادلة لأجل المجادلة.

السؤال المطروح عن كثرة المرضى تم إجابته والاخ عبود بحسب فهمي قبل الإجابة.
لذلك لا داعي لأن نكبر الموضوع ونرمي الإتهامات. دعونا نأخذ الأمور ببساطة يا احبة.


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أغسطس 2016)

يوجهنا الكتاب ألا نشارك بالمناقشات الباطلة والمباحثات الغبية والمماحكات، إلخ. أما ضعفي فيذهب حتى أبعد من هذا: أقول كما قال الحكيم إن "*المعرفة قيــد*". المعرفة نفسها قيد. *كل المعرفة*. المعرفة الوحيدة التي تحرر الإنسان هي *معرفة الله*، وتلك معرفة فوق العقل وفوق اللغة. لذلك فالذي يعرف لا يتكلم، والذي يتكلم لا يعرف. المسيح لا يفاضل بين المعرفة والجهل، أو يشن بالمعرفة حربا ضد الجهل، المسيح يقول "*لستم من العالم*". لستم من العالم بمعرفته وجهله كليهما. المسيح يرفعنا فوق متناقضات العالم تماما وكليا، فنعيش في *مستوى آخر* للحياة والوجود. غير أن ذلك محال للإنسان القديم، فنحن أيضا "في العالم": لابد من المفاضلة ومن المعرفة. لابد من العلم ومن البحث والدرس. لابد من الكهرباء والطب والقانون والعمارة. لابد من رسائل الماجستير في القانون وفي الذرة. لابد من اللاهوت الدفاعي كي نرد الشبهة والباطل. لابد ولابد ولابد... فكيف لا نكون من العالم ونحن في العالم؟ ما نقوله إذا وما نزعمه وما يقوله المسيح ببساطة محال!

ولكن يقول السيد المسيح أيضا: من أراد أن يتبعني: *فلينكر نفسه*...! هكذا في كل البشارات: فلينكر نفسه. هذا أول بنود العقد مع المسيح وأول شروطه. أنكر نفسك. وعليه ليست المعرفة هي ما ننكر حقا بل "العارف" نفسه. *أنت نفسك هو القيد الحقيقي*، لا العالم. وعليه أنت العارف؟ أنكر العارف. أنت البطل الذي لا يخاف أبدا ولا يتستر خلف مقال يهودي؟ حسنا جدا، أنعم وأكرم، تشرفنا، الآن أنكر هذا البطل. أنت الذكي الظريف؟ اللبيب النجيب؟ الجميل الحسن؟ أنكره. أنكر كل ذلك *تماما ودون تردد. *أنكر العارف والجاهل كليهما. أنكر الشجاع والجبان معا. أنكر نفسك عملاقا كنت أو قزما، قويا كنت أو ضعيفا، سعيدا كنت أو تعيسا. فقط حين تصعد "فوق نفسك" عندئذ فقط تصعد "فوق العالم"، وهكذا تتحرر أخيرا ويتحقق المحال وفي قلبك أخيرا تشرق المعرفة الحقيقية الوحيدة: *الله*!

وعليـــــــــــــــه...




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى قولك ( لا طائل من ورائها ) وكررتها .. دة مقاسك أنت ...*​​




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عايزنى ألبس على مقاسك وذوقك أنت لية ؟*​​




وعليه: حين أقول "لا طائل منها" وأكررها، أنا لا أعني أبدا ما تفعل مع صديقك ولا رسالته للماجستير ولا ما تبحثون فيه. بالعكس أساعدكم لو كان بإمكاني، فذلك كله من تدبير الحياة ومن عمارة الأرض ما دامت أجسادنا فوقها. ولكني بالحري أعني *كل *هذا الموضوع من أساسه وكم يقربنا أو يبعدنا عن المعرفة الحقيقية الوحيدة الجديرة حقا ببحثنا وجهدنا وعمرنا خاصة في موقع كهذا. هذا ليس "مقاسي" أو "مقاسك"، هذه "*خلاصة*" تتأسس على كل ما سبق، وهي تستمد قوتها وشرعيتها لا من أي دين أو كتاب أو حتى رغبة في "الخلاص" بأي مفهوم مسيحي أو غير مسيحي. بل هي تستمد ذلك كله من معاناة البشر أنفسهم في العالم، من كل الآلام والأوجاع والعذابات والضيقات والأحزان، من كل الظلمة التي نحيا فيها ومن كل الشر الذي يحيط بنا. من حقيقة بسيطة تقول إننا جميعا فقط نريد التحرر ونريد المحبة ونريد السعادة. ألست تريد السعادة مثلي ومثل الناس جميعا دون استثناء؟ هل بهذا الموقع كله شخص واحد لا يريد السعادة؟ إذا كنت حقا تريد السعادة إذا صدقني كل هذا ـ شاملا ما كتبته شخصيا ـ *لا طائل منه*! 

هذا ـ باختصار شديد ـ هو المقصود يا صديقي. 

* * *​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أغسطس 2016)

My Rock قال:


> الأحبة الغاليين عبود وخادم البتول
> ارى الحوار بينكم لهجته حادة بعض الشئ ويتجه لطريقة المجادلة لأجل المجادلة.


حقا؟؟؟ هل لهجتنا تبدو *حادة*؟؟؟ شخصيا لست في حالة حدة أبدا، *على الإطلاق*، بل أكتب في سلام وهدوء تام نشكر ربنا بل أكون في الغالب مبتسما وأنا أكتب. وأما عبود فلا أعتقد أيضا. من خبرتي معه فهو لديه بعض التعبيرات التي قد تعطي انطباع الحدة لكنها ليست حدة وإنما فقط طريقته في التعبير. (وليته يراجعها لأنها فعلا تسبب غضب البعض منه). مثلا يقول: "*مش تأليفة من عند حضرة جنابى*". التعبير ده (من عند حضرة جنابي) ممكن يعطي انطباع الحدة أو حتى الغضب، لكنه في الحقيقة "لزمة" مصرية في كلامه ممكن يقولها وهو بيناقش موضوع لاهوتي أو في "دردشة" فكاهية في موضوع طبيخ. على أي حال أهو قدامك اسأله. أنا لا أعتقد إنه حاد فعلا. 

(لكن معاك: هو ساعات بيتنرفز ـ وانت سيد العارفين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ـ لكنه بردو ذكي بيرجع في العادة يلم بسرعة). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أما المجادلة والإجابات والباقي كله فالموضوع على أي حال انتهى بالفعل، إلا إذا كان هو يحب يضيف أي شيء خاصة لسمعان أو لأي عضو من الأحباء، ولكني شخصيا لا أعتقد أن هناك المزيد من ناحيتي على الأقل. 

* * *​
أخيرا أسعدني أنك معنا يا روك، وما دمت معنا أخيرا فأنا أدين لك على الأقل بكلمة تقدير كما سمحت لنفسي قبل ذلك بالتعليق (بهدف الإصلاح دائما) على بعض القوانين والسياسات التي لا أتفق معها. باختصار أقول وأؤكد لكل الأحباء هنا أن هذه المهام الإدارية والإشرافية عموما أكبر وأصعب مما يتخيل "العضو" في العادة. لابد أن *تجرب بنفسك *حتى تعرف. يكفي أن أذكر أن هناك منتدى أمريكي اضطر صاحبه ـ رغم إنه كان ناجح جدا ـ إنه يغلقه تماما ونهائيا، وجاء للأعضاء كلهم يعتذر وكأنه في حالة انهيار فقال: "*كفى ـ سامحوني ـ لم أعد أحتمل*"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فضعفي ـ رغم كل شيء ـ ما زلت صدقا أقدّر جهدك الكبير جدا ومسئولياتك الثقيلة هنا ـ أنت بالذات بما أنك على رأس القائمة كلها ـ وهو جهد بالفعل أكبر مما يتخيل أي عضو، ولولا أنني جربت بنفسي منذ سنوات بعيدة ما عرفت هذا أبدا. فنعم: ما زلت مثلا ضد سياسات "الحذف" و"الغلق الفجائي" كلها، تماما وكليا وبلا نقاش، ضدها حتى من حيث المبدأ (ما عدا بالطبع الحالات التي لا جدال فيها ـ وقاحة، بورنو، إعلانات، إلخ). ولكن *الأمانة *أيضا تقتضي أن أقر بكل وضوح هذا الجهد الكبير هنا بل وأن أقدّره أيضا وأعبر عن امتناني له، خاصة وأنه جهد "*صامت*" تماما ودائما لا يعلم به أي شخص. فتحياتي ختاما لشخصك أخي الحبيب ولإيمانك الذي أعطاك القوة والاحتمال كل هذه السنوات، وأصلي أن يرشدك الرب ومَن معك لقيادة هذه السفينة نحو الأفضل دائما والأجمل والأروع. محبتي. 

* * *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2016)

My Rock قال:


> الأحبة الغاليين عبود وخادم البتول
> ارى الحوار بينكم لهجته حادة بعض الشئ ويتجه لطريقة المجادلة لأجل المجادلة.
> 
> السؤال المطروح عن كثرة المرضى تم إجابته والاخ عبود بحسب فهمي قبل الإجابة.
> لذلك لا داعي لأن نكبر الموضوع ونرمي الإتهامات. دعونا نأخذ الأمور ببساطة يا احبة.


 *[FONT=&quot]بالفعل أنتهى الموضوع من حوالى 3 صفحات للخلف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتبقى فقط بعض المزاح بينى وبين "إيرينى" – أحنا أصدقاء وفيه بينا تهريج وضحك*​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( فأجة ) :smile02 أتقلب الموضوع على يد "خادم البتول " إلى ما يُسمى بلغة المنتديات ( شخشنة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاوى وبهلوان وصلب الرقبة والأعضاء بتكرهه وووو ...عبود تغير (كثيراً) (كثيراً) !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبدو أنه تأثر من عنوان الموضوع 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]و( ما أنفك )  يطعن ويطعن و [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( ما أنحل ) يشخصن ويشخصن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:smile01[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]وسنجيبه على أسئلته كى يهدأ بالاً ويتمتع بأبتسامته الهادئة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]أجابة الأسئلة – الأهم فـ المهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot] 
(*)*​*[FONT=&quot] وجود أو عدم وجود نص لتعرض الشيطان لأبراهيم أو موسى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا ينفى أبداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تجربة الشيطان مع السيد المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يقدح نهائياً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بأى شكل من الأشكال فى صحة القصص الواردة فى الأنجيل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أياً كان المُعترض على نص كتابى – ليس معناه عدم صحة الكتاب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دراسة أو محاولات فهم النصوص ليست بالضرورة لألقاء شُبهات عليها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تأثير الشيطان بالجنون على عقول الناس لا أصدقه ولا أكذبه وكتابك ع العين والراس

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ربما لأن السيد المسيح قهرهم فلم يعد لهم دوراً فى مسألة الجنون تلك

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] العلوم توصلت لأسباب الكثير من الأمراض وليس من ضمن الأسباب شياطين ولا جن

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( حسب النصوص ) الشيطان موجود وأختلف تعريفه ووصفه وأسمائه بين الأديان

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا شخصياً لم ألتق بالشيطان الكتابى تقابلت فقط مع ( شياطين الأنس ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم أمكر وأدهى وألعن وأدل سبيلا من الشياطين الكتابية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و... أخيراً ... ما ( أمسك ) ليست من أخوات "كان"
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 أغسطس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أجابة الأسئلة – الأهم فـ المهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> (*)*​*[FONT=&quot] وجود أو عدم وجود نص لتعرض الشيطان لأبراهيم أو موسى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا ينفى أبداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تجربة الشيطان مع السيد المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يقدح نهائياً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بأى شكل من الأشكال فى صحة القصص الواردة فى الأنجيل
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أياً كان المُعترض على نص كتابى – ليس معناه عدم صحة الكتاب
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *صراحة استاذ عبود لم تقنعى.
لكنى ساقول لك شكرا لك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> *​





القسيس محمد قال:


> ​ *صراحة استاذ عبود لم تقنعى.
> لكنى ساقول لك شكرا لك *​


 *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو المطلوب تقتنع بأية بالظبط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجهتم أسئلة أجبت عليها 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم دة تجديد " للخطاب الدينى " حسب توجيهات " السيد الرئيس "
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 أغسطس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو المطلوب تقتنع بأية بالظبط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجهتم أسئلة أجبت عليها
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم دة تجديد " للخطاب الدينى " حسب توجيهات " السيد الرئيس "
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 
*كده انا اقتنعت شكرا لك*​


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> حقا؟؟؟ هل لهجتنا تبدو *حادة*؟؟؟ شخصيا لست في حالة حدة أبدا، *على الإطلاق*،​




لم يكن قصدي الإساءة لك او للأخ عبود بوصفي ان لهجتكم حادة. حاولت فقط ترجمة ما فهمته وحاولت ان أحل الإشكال، إن وُجد.

على أي حال انا اكون سعيد بعدم وجود حدة او سوء تفاهم بينكم.
 



> أخيرا أسعدني أنك معنا يا روك، وما دمت معنا أخيرا فأنا أدين لك على الأقل بكلمة تقدير كما سمحت لنفسي قبل ذلك بالتعليق (بهدف الإصلاح دائما) على بعض القوانين والسياسات التي لا أتفق معها. باختصار أقول وأؤكد لكل الأحباء هنا أن هذه المهام الإدارية والإشرافية عموما أكبر وأصعب مما يتخيل "العضو" في العادة. لابد أن *تجرب بنفسك *حتى تعرف.



اشكرك على تقديرك و على كلماتك المشجعة.
فعلاً الموضوع ليس بالسهل والقلة فقط التي تعرف ذلك. وهذا الشئ ليس منطبق علي المدير بل حتى على المشرف. الكثيرين وانا منهم يصابهم الإحباط بسبب الضغوطات والمشاكل وعدم الرضى من كل الأطراف.

بالنسبة لرأيك بعدم الحذف فانا ايضاً من هذا النوع لو نظرت للموضوع من وجهة نظر شخصية. لكن هناك امور اكبر من وجهةال نظر شخصية وأحيانا يكون الموضوع حساس لدرجة انه ممكن يؤثر بصورة خاطئة وغير مقصودة على فهم القارئ عن العقيدة المسيحية.. 
لن اطول كثير في الموضوع و ممكن نتناقش فيه سويا لو كان على قلبك المزيد.. لكن صدقا الموضوع ليس مجرد وجهة نظر شخصية فقط.

سلام المسيح
​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أغسطس 2016)

My Rock قال:


> لم يكن قصدي الإساءة لك او للأخ عبود بوصفي ان لهجتكم حادة. حاولت فقط ترجمة ما فهمته وحاولت ان أحل الإشكال، إن وُجد.
> على أي حال انا اكون سعيد بعدم وجود حدة او سوء تفاهم بينكم.



لا أبدا.. فقط اندهشت قليلا، ولكن لم أجد أية إساءة أبدا في ملاحظتك. بالعكس *أشكرك *عليها، فهي تنبهنا كيف تبدو الأمور عند القارئ ولو كان قارئا واحدا. بل إن "*النقد*" نفسه بوجه عام أهم من كل *المدائح *إذا كنا حقا نريد البنيان والتقدم والتطور، ولولا هذا ما سمحت لنفسي به ذات يوم هنا. فقط في ثقافتنا العربية ـ وهي ثقافة طغيان بالأساس ـ غاب النقد وأصبح كل نقد معناه العداء والكراهية وربما حتى الخيانة. أشكرك على أي حال لاهتمامك وأقدّر كثيرا كلماتك ورغبتك في "حل الإشكال إن وجد". 

والحمد لله لا يوجد إشكال أبدا مع عبود أو غيره. كما قرأت بنفسك: هو في الختام يقول إن الموضوع كان منتهيا بالفعل ـ منذ 3 صفحات ـ وأنه كان فقط يمزح مع صديقة حين جئت أنا "فجأة" بما يسميه "شخشنة".. إلخ إلخ. فلا تعليق يا أخي.. لا تعليق. 

 غير أنني *أحبه بكل حال. *هناك قصة في "الفلكلور" الأوروبي عن السيد المسيح ـ وأظن أنك تعرفها ـ تحكي أنه عبر يوما مع تلاميذه بجثة كلب ميت في الطريق، وكانت قد أنتنت وملأها الدود والذباب وفاحت رائحة كريهة جدا منها، فشاح التلاميذ جميعا عنها وتلوت وجوههم بتعبيرات القرف الشديد والغثيان، حتى عبروها فوجدوا المسيح يمضي هادئا مبتسما، فتعجبوا جدا وسألوه: "ما هذا يا معلم؟ أتبتسم؟ هل رأيت هذا الكلب النتن؟" فرد المسيح: "نعم، ولذلك أبتسم! هل لاحظتم كم كانت أسنان هذا الكلب ناصعة البياض؟" 




My Rock قال:


> الكثيرين وانا منهم يصابهم الإحباط بسبب  الضغوطات والمشاكل وعدم الرضى من كل الأطراف.




لا يا أخي الحبيب لا تسمحوا للإحباط أبدا أن يصيبكم. إذا كنتم تسمحون لي بالاقتراح ـ ولا أقول النصيحة ـ فافصلوا أيها الأحباء بين "*العمل*" و"*نتيجة *العمل". العمل هو شأننا ودورنا ومسئوليتنا، ولكن نتيجة العمل هي شأن الله ليست أبدا شأننا. ضعفي هنا مثلا يكتب لعبود، وقد يبدو حسبما يرى عقلي إن الرسالة التي أردت أن تصله لم تصل رغم كل هذا الجهد، فهل أشعر بالإحباط؟ على الإطلاق. ربما وصلت ولكن لم يظهر ذلك. ربما سوف تصل بعد حين. ربما تصل بعد موقف معين يحدث بحياته. بل ربما ليس عبود هو المقصود أصلا بكل هذه الرسالة ولكن الرب استخدمنا هكذا معا لأجل شخص ثالث. وربما هذا الثالث مجرد قارئ وليس عضوا حتى بالمنتدى. بل ربما حتى لا يكون موجودا الآن وسيصل بعد شهر أو حتى عام ليستلم هذه الرسالة.

وعليه فنتيجة العمل ليست شأن الإنسان أبدا وإنما هذا شأن الله وحده. نحن فقط نعمل، وكل ما نحتاج حقا هو فقط أن نتحرى *الصدق *تماما *والإخلاص *ما استطعنا وأن نتأكد مرة واثنتين وثلاثا أن *المحبــة *هي الدافع الوحيد حقا والمحرك الأساس لكل ما نفعل. بعد ذلك لا إحباط يا أخي أبدا، لا إحباط أيّـا ما كانت "النتيجة". 




My Rock قال:


> بالنسبة لرأيك بعدم الحذف فانا ايضاً من هذا النوع لو نظرت للموضوع من وجهة  نظر شخصية. لكن هناك امور اكبر من وجهةال نظر شخصية وأحيانا يكون الموضوع  حساس لدرجة انه ممكن يؤثر بصورة خاطئة وغير مقصودة على فهم القارئ عن  العقيدة المسيحية..
> لن اطول كثير في الموضوع و ممكن نتناقش فيه سويا لو كان على قلبك المزيد.. لكن صدقا الموضوع ليس مجرد وجهة نظر شخصية فقط.




لو كان *على قلبي المزيد*: أعجبني جدا هذا التعبير. 

لا يا أخي أبدا، لا مزيد على قلبي. ولو كان هناك مزيد فإني أفضل الصلاة أن يرشد الرب *قلبك *عن الخطاب والنقاش مع *عقلك. *

أقر وأعترف أن لهذا المنتدى وضعا خاصا وحساسية خاصة كونه موقعا مسيحيا، وعليه فـ"حق التعبير الحر" قد لا يسري عليه هكذا مطلقا كما قد يسري في أي منتدى آخر. ولكن من ناحية أخرى فالأمر نسبي تماما. أخونا وحبيبنا وبركتنا المشرف الجميل *أيمونديد *مثلا سمح ذات مرة بحوار طويل جدا مع أحد الأعضاء في قسمه، وهو حوار أؤكد لك *استحالة *قيامه لو أنه تصادف أن بدأ في قسم آخر كـ"الأسئلة" مثلا أو هنا في "الشبهات". لقد قام هذا الحوار واستمر فقط لأن أيمن ساعتها أعلن بوعي رائع وشجاعة نادرة أنه *لن يحذف* أية رسالة، وبالعكس طلب من هذا العضو ـ وهو مسيحي ـ أن يكتب ويناقش كل ما كان لديه ساعتها من أسئلة بل حتى اعتراضات وشكوك. 

فلا، ليس على قلبي المزيد يا أخي الحبيب ولا حاجة لأي نقاش، بل حتى ألتمس لكم الأعذار في كل ما لا يرضيني. ولكن فقط أتمنى أن تتذكروا أن هذا الإيمان صلب كالجبل، يتأسس على حقائق وجودية وروحية تستطيع أن تدمغ أي شك أو باطل. ولماذا سمح أيمن بما سمح به في قسمه؟ ولماذا *أيمن بالذات؟* أليس لأنه دارس واثق عميق شامخ، مؤمن خالص الإيمان، يدرك يقينا أن منطق الحق وأهم من ذلك *قوة الرب *نفسها معه؟ أنا لا أعتقد أبدا أننا المسئولون حقا عن "صورة المسيحية" أو عن "فهم القارئ". أنا بالحري أرى أن *فهمنا نحن نفسه* للمسيحية عطية من الرب. إن الرب نفسه هو الذي يفعل كل ذلك لا نحن. بل إننا به "نحيا ونوجد ونتحرك" كما يقول لسان العطر، فمن هو المسئول حقا عن الآخر؟ 

 ومرة أخرى أنا لا أقصد أبدا أية نصيحة هنا فأنتم جميعا بالعكس أساتذتي وأحتاج إرشادكم. هذه فقط مجرد أفكار واقتراحات. كما أنني شخصيا لم أعد نشطا على الشبكة كلها وأعتقد أنني تجاوزت هذه المرحلة. وعليه فكل ما يعنيني صدقا هو فقط أن يكون منتداكم هذا *منارا قويا صلبا جاذبا، شعلة نور في الظلمة بل مركزا حضاريا بحد ذاته، تمتد به "البشــارة" لتضيء بكل ركن، يتسع للفكر الحر والإبداع الخلاق بحد أدنى من القيود، يساعد الحيارى والمتعبين يمنح الأمل لليائسين والسلام للخائفين ويعطي الناس جميعا كلمة الرب كلمة النور والحق والخير والجمال. *تحياتي في الختام وأشكرك مرة أخرى على رسالتك وعلى كل وقتك وتعبك وجهدك بهذا الموقع المبارك دائما بمشيئة الرب، سلام المسيح والنعمة دائما معك. 

* * *
​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]ها أنت تعود لتشبيهى بجثة كلب ميت ...!!!!!*​​ :download::download::download:​


خادم البتول قال:


> *غير أنني أحبه بكل حال. *هناك قصة في "الفلكلور" الأوروبي عن السيد المسيح ـ وأظن أنك تعرفها ـ تحكي أنه عبر يوما مع تلاميذه بجثة كلب ميت في الطريق، وكانت قد أنتنت وملأها الدود والذباب وفاحت رائحة كريهة جدا منها، فشاح التلاميذ جميعا عنها وتلوت وجوههم بتعبيرات القرف الشديد والغثيان، حتى عبروها فوجدوا المسيح يمضي هادئا مبتسما، فتعجبوا جدا وسألوه: "ما هذا يا معلم؟ أتبتسم؟ هل رأيت هذا الكلب النتن؟" فرد المسيح: "نعم، ولذلك أبتسم! هل لاحظتم كم كانت أسنان هذا الكلب ناصعة البياض؟"
> ​



*[FONT=&quot]هل ترى أى وجه أرتباط  بين محبتك - التى تبذلها آناء الليل وأطراف النهار -*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا الحدوتة التى رويتها لنا ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذا هو وجه المحبة الحقيقى الذى يُشبه ( من أختلف معه فى الفكر ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنه مجرد جثة كلب نتن ؟!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ترى فى أنسان قرأ ( مجرد قرأ فقط ) وطرح سؤال بمنتهى الأدب وأحترام مُقدسات الآخرين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى مبرر لأسقاط حدوتة عليه بأنه كلب ميت قد أنتن وعافته الديدان ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ماذا تركت للسلفى المسلم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الأقل السلفى لديه شجاعة المواجهة ولا يتوارى أبدا أبدا خلف عبارات مزيفة عن المحبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى تبدأ ( ولكنى أحبه بكل حال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما أحب يسوع الكلب الميت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنت بالفعل أسأت الأدب أكثر من مرة ... وأنا تغاضيت عنها وعملت عبيط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط أضعك أمام نفسك ( أنت تقول ما لا تفعل ) ولا ولن تستطيع فعله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أترك المحبة وذكرها ...ودع عنك "دروشة المؤمنين" التى لا تنطلى على "العبد لله"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أترك رفرفة الملائكة وتحليق الطيور والجبال التى تزدنى بالبهاء والجلال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  أترك ما لاطاقة لك بِهِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأرنا وجهك الحقيقى ... كما فعلت الآن [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أغسطس 2016)

في الحقيقة وحسبما أعرف عنك الآن فقد خطر لي بالفعل هذا الخاطر، أنك ربما تعود تحديدا بهذا الرد، ولكنني أيضا استبعدته تماما في النهاية. ولا أدري ما أقول، ولكن يكفي أن أسأل سؤالا واحدا: لو كان هذا هو حقا المعنى والمقصود، ولو كان هذا هو حقا ما فهمه أو قد يفهمه القارئ، فهل تتصور أن سائر المشرفين هنا، ناهيك عن روك نفسه، كان يسمح ببقاء الرسالة أو على الأقل هذا الجزء ولو حتى لدقائق؟

هذه على أية حال هي "التجارب" التي كنا نتحدث توا عنها يا أخي الحبيب، وأنا من ثم دون إبطاء أعتذر لمعاليكم، سيان عن هذا أو عن أية "إساءة أدب" سابقة أمتن لأنك تعاليت عليها وتغاضيت عنها، فأرجو فضلا أن تقبل اعتذاري. سلام ونعمة. 

* * *​​


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 
*صراحة كنت مستمتع بالحوار جدا خصوصا عندما كان هناك تحدى فكرى نابع عن المحبة الاخوية.
لكن اظن انه الان اصبح الموضوع بعيدا عن الكلمة.
شكرا لكم *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 
*صراحة كنت مستمتع بالحوار جدا خصوصا عندما كان هناك تحدى فكرى نابع عن المحبة الاخوية.
لكن اظن انه الان اصبح الموضوع بعيدا عن الكلمة.
شكرا لكم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> في الحقيقة* وحسبما أعرف عنك الآن* فقد خطر لي بالفعل هذا الخاطر*، أنك ربما تعود تحديدا بهذا الرد،* ولكنني أيضا استبعدته تماما في النهاية. ولا أدري ما أقول، ولكن يكفي أن أسأل سؤالا واحدا: لو كان هذا هو حقا المعنى والمقصود، ولو كان هذا هو حقا ما فهمه أو قد يفهمه القارئ، فهل تتصور أن سائر المشرفين هنا، ناهيك عن روك نفسه، كان يسمح ببقاء الرسالة أو على الأقل هذا الجزء ولو حتى لدقائق؟​


 *[FONT=&quot]دع ما تعرفه وما لا تعرفه جانباً ... من فضلك 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]وكفى .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طالما كان عندك تلك الـ ( ربما ) فقد قصدت الإساءة عامداً مُتعمداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأعتذار يكون فقط عن سوء الفهم أو تأويل فى غير محله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أساءة التعبير عن غير قصد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لى كيف يقرأ مدير المنتدى ومشرفيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالفعل أستمتعت بالحوار معك ... ولكننى رافضاً لجميع تلميحاتك غير الموفقة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخيراً ( فلكلورك ) الذى يُشبه الناس بجثث الكلاب النتنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فلسنا كلاباً يا حضرة المحترم.... عييييييب 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أعتذارك غير مقبول 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنيئاً لك محبتك الزائفة ول تُنعُم بها بعيداً عنى لو سمحت 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2016)

أخ عبود

خذ الأمور ببساطة وترجم كلام الاخرين بأفضل صورة ممكنة لانه لا فائدة من سوء الظن. ستتبع نفسك اكثر من غيرك لو ترجمت كلام الاخرين بأسوء صورة كل مرة كتب احد رد على كلامك.

الاخ خادم البتول لم يدعوك كلب نتن. الاخ ذكر قصة (حكاية غير كتابية) عن المسيح وتلاميذه وتعليمه لهم في كيفية التعامل مع الأشياء الظاهرة بأنها قبيحة. وهنا المقصود ان الاخ خادم البتول ينظر بصورة إيجابية الى لب الموضوع ولا يتأثر لكمة من هنا او هناك قد تثير البعض الذين هم غيورين على عقيدتهم.

بس لا اكثر ولا اقل.. لم يقل احد انه من يطرح سؤال هو كلب نتن ولا السؤال حرام ولا هم يحزنون.

صدقني اخذ الأمور ببساطة أسهل عليك وعلى غيرك..

سلام ونعمة


----------

